# Meerforellenfänge April 2012



## Bxxt xnglxr

So Männers, zurück aus Afrika werde ich auch wieder an der Küste angreifen...
JETZT muss es aber losgehen...
Haut rein...
und was raus...

:m


----------



## armyn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moin leute
ostern gehts endlich für ne woche nach Bornholm
mal sehen was dort geht
weiß jemand bescheid?


----------



## ole van der see

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moin moin
komme gerade ausm wasser: es war kalt und windig!
meine fliegenpeitsche war mal wieder die richtige endscheidung und das hindenburgufer von kiel der richtige ort um den wind leicht achterlich zu haben.
nach ca. 1 1/2 stunden waren die finger kallt und auf dem weg zum ausstieg habe ich noch ein paar würfe gemacht....
und zack und eine 40 er stieg auf die polar magnusen ein!
1A gehagt blieb die mefo auch während der schönen sprünge bis vor die füsse drann. die lütte schwimmt wieder und kann gerne noch etwas größer werden!
...also die mefos sind da und bissig!!!
TL ole


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

3 stunden, 3 spots. kein fisch  wind kam mäßig küstenparallel, teilweise welle bis 1m. unterschiedliche trübungsgrade von angetrübt bis feinster milchkaffee


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage.Freitag zur Küste geeilt Geflecht getauscht gegen Mono da sehr stürmischer Westwind in Küstenbereich. Ich hatte keine Lust auf Perücken werfen und Knotenkunde. Um 17.30 Uhr stand ich in denn Fluten Blinker immer in Richtung Horizont bis in die Dämmerung aber hier passierte nichts.Samstag stürmischer Nordwind :cleider war hier nicht ans Fischen zu denken. Aber Hoffnung kam auf da sich dieser in der Nacht legen sollte.Sonntag 01.04.12 ab zur See um 6 Uhr flog mein Blinker dem Sonnenaufgang entgegen bis 10.30 Uhr aber auch hier nichts.

Nächstes We gehts weiter!|wavey:


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

lege dann mal nach:
heute morgen aus der welle.

anhalten an der rute ergab 65-70cm.
hat versprochen in zwei jahren etwas praller wieder zu mir zu finden|rolleyes
war der einzige fisch heute, sehr schwierige bedingungen durch zuviel wind.

weiß jemand wo ich snaps in 40-45g her kriege???;+

also ab an die küste; fisch ist da
gruß Aalonso


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

petri schöner fisch ! 
wenn du ihm soviel zeit gibst, findet er bestimmt fett zurück zu dir


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Aalonso schrieb:


> lege dann mal nach:
> heute morgen aus der welle.
> 
> anhalten an der rute ergab 65-70cm.
> hat versprochen in zwei jahren etwas praller wieder zu mir zu finden|rolleyes
> war der einzige fisch heute, sehr schwierige bedingungen durch zuviel wind.
> 
> *weiß jemand wo ich snaps in 40-45g her kriege???*;+
> 
> also ab an die küste; fisch ist da
> gruß Aalonso



petri! schöne aktion mit dem releasen! 

ich hab neulich jemanden gesehen der sich 2 tobi-blinker aneinander geklebt hat. lief gut und wog damit dann 40g =)


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Aalonso schrieb:


> lege dann mal nach:
> heute morgen aus der welle.
> 
> anhalten an der rute ergab 65-70cm.
> hat versprochen in zwei jahren etwas praller wieder zu mir zu finden|rolleyes
> war der einzige fisch heute, sehr schwierige bedingungen durch zuviel wind.
> 
> weiß jemand wo ich snaps in 40-45g her kriege???;+
> 
> also ab an die küste; fisch ist da
> gruß Aalonso



Gibt es nicht auf dem Markt, bei 30Gr. ist Feierabend.


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Es ist das schwere Los der Binnenländer. Sie freuen sich auf das Wochenende an der Ostseeküste und versuchen irgendwie ihre 1.000 Würfe bis zur lang ersehnten Meerforelle voll zu kriegen.  Da wird gelesen, geplant, da werden unzählige Köder gekauft… und dann zeigt das Thermometer in Berlin knapp 20 °C im Plusbereich und im Überschwang bucht man für das nächste Wochenende ein Ferienhaus an der Ostssee. Man studiert auf Google die Luftbilder nach den besten Strukturen, Pools und Riffen. Kauft sich im Übereifer gleich eine Jahreskarte für MeckPom und träumt fortan jede Nacht vom schweren Ostseesilber.
Man sollte es eigentlich besser wissen, denn der April zählt wettertechnisch nicht zu den stabilsten Monaten. 
Kurzum, am Sonnabend war an Angeln gar nicht zu denke, so stark stand der Wind auf der Küste.

http://img687.*ih.us/img687/4957/35364962.jpg

Am Sonntag unternahm ich dann doch einen Versuch bei Börgerende. Aber nach wenigen Würfen musste ich das Projekt Meerforelle 2012 auch schon wieder begraben. 

http://img221.*ih.us/img221/4036/35472149l.jpg

Selbst meinen schwersten Blinker, den 25g Snaps fegte die nächste schwere Welle wieder vor meine Füße, ohne dass ich auch nur eine Sekunde Kontakt zum Köder herstellen konnte. Und ich habe gekurbelt was das Zeug hielt, aber egal welches Modell ich auch verwendete, stets sah ich schon von weitem den Blinker auf der nächsten Schaumkrone auf mich zurück reitend.
Nachdem mich dann auch noch die nächste Welle so richtig frontal getroffen hatte, bin ich wie ein begossener Pudel wieder aus dem Wasser.

http://img835.*ih.us/img835/6109/36616002.jpg

Andere haben aber wohl in den wettertechnisch besseren Tagen noch mehr Pech gehabt. Wenn also jemand bei Börgerende eine Berkley Chili Spin mit einer Roby Zauber gefunden haben sollte, so winken ihm 100,- Finderlohn (siehe Foto).

http://img252.*ih.us/img252/7803/img0573b.jpg

Fisch gab dann aber doch noch für mich… auf dem Fischmarkt in Warnemünde. Hmmmm, was sind diese Matjesbrötchen auch lecker.
Und wie geht es jetzt mit dem Projekt Meerforelle 2012 für mich weiter? 
Mitte Mai fahre ich wieder mal nach Bornholm. Wenn man dem hundertjährigen Kalender glauben kann, soll das Wetter prächtig werden. Sonne satt und nur ein laues Lüftchen. Wenn da nur die nicht vielen Hornhechte unterwegs wären…

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Spinnangler MV

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Bin eben gerade aus der Reriker Ecke zurück. Ich konnte nicht einen Wurf machen. Der ganze Strand ist weggespült. Die Wellen schlugen bis an die Steilküste und da bricht Stück für Stück runter. 
Habe nur diese Woche Urlaub und hoffe auf ruhigeres Wetter.

Grüße


----------



## longhorn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri von Hobbit FlyFishing


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Spinnangler MV schrieb:


> Bin eben gerade aus der Reriker Ecke zurück. Ich konnte nicht einen Wurf machen. Der ganze Strand ist weggespült. Die Wellen schlugen bis an die Steilküste und da bricht Stück für Stück runter.
> Habe nur diese Woche Urlaub und hoffe auf ruhigeres Wetter.
> 
> Grüße



ich würde dir morgen empfehlen. danach ist erstmal mäßig bis starker ostwind.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Es ist das schwere Los der Binnenländer. Sie freuen sich auf das Wochenende an der Ostseeküste und versuchen irgendwie ihre 1.000 Würfe bis zur lang ersehnten Meerforelle voll zu kriegen.  Da wird gelesen, geplant, da werden unzählige Köder gekauft… und dann zeigt das Thermometer in Berlin knapp 20 °C im Plusbereich und im Überschwang bucht man für das nächste Wochenende ein Ferienhaus an der Ostssee. Man studiert auf Google die Luftbilder nach den besten Strukturen, Pools und Riffen. Kauft sich im Übereifer gleich eine Jahreskarte für MeckPom und träumt fortan jede Nacht vom schweren Ostseesilber.
> Man sollte es eigentlich besser wissen, denn der April zählt wettertechnisch nicht zu den stabilsten Monaten.
> Kurzum, am Sonnabend war an Angeln gar nicht zu denke, so stark stand der Wind auf der Küste.
> 
> http://img687.*ih.us/img687/4957/35364962.jpg
> 
> Am Sonntag unternahm ich dann doch einen Versuch bei Börgerende. Aber nach wenigen Würfen musste ich das Projekt Meerforelle 2012 auch schon wieder begraben.
> 
> http://img221.*ih.us/img221/4036/35472149l.jpg
> 
> Selbst meinen schwersten Blinker, den 25g Snaps fegte die nächste schwere Welle wieder vor meine Füße, ohne dass ich auch nur eine Sekunde Kontakt zum Köder herstellen konnte. Und ich habe gekurbelt was das Zeug hielt, aber egal welches Modell ich auch verwendete, stets sah ich schon von weitem den Blinker auf der nächsten Schaumkrone auf mich zurück reitend.
> Nachdem mich dann auch noch die nächste Welle so richtig frontal getroffen hatte, bin ich wie ein begossener Pudel wieder aus dem Wasser.
> 
> http://img835.*ih.us/img835/6109/36616002.jpg
> 
> Andere haben aber wohl in den wettertechnisch besseren Tagen noch mehr Pech gehabt. Wenn also jemand bei Börgerende eine Berkley Chili Spin mit einer Roby Zauber gefunden haben sollte, so winken ihm 100,- Finderlohn (siehe Foto).
> 
> http://img252.*ih.us/img252/7803/img0573b.jpg
> 
> Fisch gab dann aber doch noch für mich… auf dem Fischmarkt in Warnemünde. Hmmmm, was sind diese Matjesbrötchen auch lecker.
> Und wie geht es jetzt mit dem Projekt Meerforelle 2012 für mich weiter?
> Mitte Mai fahre ich wieder mal nach Bornholm. Wenn man dem hundertjährigen Kalender glauben kann, soll das Wetter prächtig werden. Sonne satt und nur ein laues Lüftchen. Wenn da nur die nicht vielen Hornhechte unterwegs wären…
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Hi,

dann musst du etwas flexibler sein.Gibt doch immer eine Ecke wo es ruhiger ist egal von wo der Wind kommt und wie stark er ist.Zumindest hier in Sh.


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

im rostocker raum ist das bei starkem westwind leider (fast) unmöglich. man muss wirklich den gesamten küstenverlauf kennen, damit man bei derartigen bedingungen ne halbwegs ruhige ecke findet.
richtung wismar siehts schon wieder anders aus, dort gibt es ja westlich von wismar ne ganze strecke mit westküsten.
in s-h seid ihr echt gesegnet was die spots angeht :l


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

muss der feine herr nicht mal langsam n bißchen lernen???#y    #h


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Spinnangler MV schrieb:


> Bin eben gerade aus der Reriker Ecke zurück. Ich konnte nicht einen Wurf machen. Der ganze Strand ist weggespült. Die Wellen schlugen bis an die Steilküste und da bricht Stück für Stück runter.
> Habe nur diese Woche Urlaub und hoffe auf ruhigeres Wetter.
> 
> Grüße


 
di und do soll es einigermaßen gehen. ich hoffe noch auf ostern. fr oder mo.#h


----------



## Spinnangler MV

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> di und do soll es einigermaßen gehen. ich hoffe noch auf ostern. fr oder mo.#h


 
Hallo Mathias,

Seh ich auch so. Donnerstag solls ja wenigstens sonnig werden. Heute und morgen werde ich`s wohl sein lassen. Willst du Freitag oder Montag wieder hoch, die tausend Würfe voll machen?

Grüße 
Henrik


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Spinnangler MV schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias,
> 
> Seh ich auch so. Donnerstag solls ja wenigstens sonnig werden. Heute und morgen werde ich`s wohl sein lassen. Willst du Freitag oder Montag wieder hoch, die tausend Würfe voll machen?
> 
> Grüße
> Henrik



das wird kurzfristig entschieden. je nach windlage. do will ich noch mal heringe in hwi jagen.


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

war heute auch wieder los! bericht und bilder hier : *10834*


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Aalonso schrieb:


> lege dann mal nach:
> heute morgen aus der welle.
> 
> anhalten an der rute ergab 65-70cm.
> hat versprochen in zwei jahren etwas praller wieder zu mir zu finden|rolleyes
> war der einzige fisch heute, sehr schwierige bedingungen durch zuviel wind.
> 
> weiß jemand wo ich snaps in 40-45g her kriege???;+
> 
> also ab an die küste; fisch ist da
> gruß Aalonso


 
Mensch Aalonso, dickes Petri zu den Fängen an den "Mefohimmeltagen" !!!
Wir sehen uns .


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Aalonso schrieb:


> lege dann mal nach:
> 
> 
> weiß jemand wo ich snaps in 40-45g her kriege???;+



ich hab heute den Gno in 38g gesehen. vielleicht ne alternative?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> ich hab heute den Gno in 38g gesehen. vielleicht ne alternative?


 den kannst du bis dänemark ballern das ist ne weit wurf waffe


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

buzz bomb durchlauf Blinker gibt es sogar in 2oz.hab welche in 1,5oz also 42g.super bei Sturm!!!


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

na das scheint ja zu laufen bei den ein oder anderen.
Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> den kannst du bis dänemark ballern das ist ne weit wurf waffe



und am besten gleich 'ne Rolle mit richtig grosser Übersetzung dazu kaufen.....sonst hängt das Teil schnell fest :q:q


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hab auch noch was zum nachlegen..leider ohne Bilder

62 und 45 cm bei Wind Ost und leichtem Schneetreiben auf einen Bornholmerpilen
Und das ganze mal schnell in einer Stunde nach Feierabend (incl Weg zum Wasser)


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri an die Fänger. 

Bei mir läuft es im Moment so gar nicht. Die letzten 5 Versuche waren alle erfolglos und bei den letzten 2 Versuchen war das auch schon echt hartes fischen bei dem Sturm.|uhoh: Naja es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage und dann schlägt vielleicht auch wieder meine Stunde.#6

Gruß und tight lines an alle.|wavey:

Lasse


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

allen fängern ein dickes petri, 

ich werd jetzt auch an die dänische küste düsen 
und mal sehen was an der fusselrute so hängen bleibt.

Bericht Folgt.

Gruß

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Broiler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Bin grade vom ersten Mefotrip zurück und der ging wieder auf die Insel Rügen. Sehr viele Mefoangler waren unterwegs, auch wegen des Meerforellentreffens, aber gefangen wurde auch da nicht viel, habe ich gehört. Mir ging am ersten tag immerhin eine schöne 60er ans Band. Köder war ein bunter Salty-Wobbler von Kinetic. Mal sehn, wie es nach Ostern läuft!







Gruss Broiler#6


----------



## Küstenjünger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hab noch was nachzumelden von letzter Woche. Hat gut eingeschlagen (79cm 6,9kg) aus der OH Ostsee....
Allen anderen Faengern viel Petri


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Wat ne Granate ! Dickes Petri zu dem schönen Fisch


----------



## Tim1983

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@Küstenjünger
Hammer Teil #6 !


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

...endlich ein paar Fänge...


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hallo aus Dänemark #h
Ich muss auch noch einen Fang melden. Immerhin ist es meine erste Meerforelle. Die Bedingungen waren optimal. Leichter Wind bis windstill und leicht bedekt. Dies war nicht immer so freudlich. Meistens hatten wir mit starken Wind zu kämpfen und das machte die Sache nicht gerade angenhem. Am Samstag nachtmittag tauchte ich zum ersten mal meinen Köder ins Wasser und bis Dienstag mittag hatte ich noch keine 1000 Würfe. Es waren vielleicht 300-500, weiß ich nicht so genau. Die meiste Zeit war ich eh mit wandern beschäftigt. Einige Kilometer sind da schon zusammen gekommen. So bin ich und mein Bruder wieder einmal die Küste entlang gegangen und ich meine zu ihm: "Lass mal hier ein paar Würfe machen". Bei dritten Wurf als ich zu meinen Bruder noch meinte: "Der Grund sieht hier echt vielversprechen aus..." zappelte da was an meiner Rute, es war eine Meerforelle. Und der Urlaub war gerettet. Ich werde nicht mehr als Schneider aus dem Urlaub heimkehren. :vik:
Morgen früh soll sich der Wind legen und ich werde wieder angriefen. Ich hoffe, dass ich da etwas größeres präsentieren kann.


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Küstenjünger schrieb:


> Hab noch was nachzumelden von letzter Woche. Hat gut eingeschlagen (79cm 6,9kg) aus der OH Ostsee....
> Allen anderen Faengern viel Petri



Super Mefo fängt man nicht alle Tage PETRI.Wobei Länge und Gewicht nicht wirklich zueinander passen.Oder hat sie zuviele Heringe gefressen.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Moin Männers,,,endlich hatts bei mir auch mal in der Rute gescheppert:vik:,,,mehrere schöne Drills in den gestrigen Abendstunden haben mir diesen schönen Fisch gebracht,,,der Drill dauerte ca.8min. und ohne Kescher gelandet,,,so zu sagen gekonnt gestranded:m
Hab ihn wieder zurückgesetzt,war mir zu groß für die pfanne und der Laichhaken war mir auch nicht ganz geheuer,von der Färbung eigentlich recht Silber, gab an diesem Tag noch 2 Mefos mehr um die 46-50cm.


----------



## Jungangler97

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hab mich heute, trotz des schwierigen Wetters, zum ersten Mal auf Meeforellentour begeben. Da der Hering im Wismarer Hafen nicht lief, also nach Hoben zu den Mefos. Allerdings hatte ich, wie ich eigentlich schon erwartet hatte, keinen Kontakt. Habe aber auch nur um die 200 Würfe geschafft.  
Erst war ich mit ner Penny-Wathose im Wasser, dann hatte ich aber das bes***** Gefühl nasse Füsse zu kriegen und habe vom Land aus geangelt. 
Der Wind war doch stärker als Gedacht und wegen den Wellen war der Köder wieder schneller am Ufer als eigentlich gewollt. 
Hat aber eigentlich trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## janko

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Gratuliere zum fetten Überspringer#6 und hoffe für den Absteiger, daß er wieder schwimmen durfte...;+


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,,,endlich hatts bei mir auch mal in der Rute gescheppert:vik:,,,ein schöner Drill in den gestrigen Abendstunden hat mir diesen schönen Fisch gebracht,,,der Drill dauerte ca.8min. und ohne Kescher gelandet,,,so zu sagen gekonnt gestranded:m


Hi,

der Absteiger hat bei der Kondition mit 70cm niemals 4,5kg wem willst du das erzählen|rolleyes.Und ein schöner Fisch(blank) ist was anderes sowas setzt man eigentlich wieder zurück.
Da sieht man mal wieder was der Hype macht.Leute ziehen los die 0 Ahnung vom Mefofischen haben und ihren dünnen Absteiger noch stolz präsentieren.


Petri Künstenjunger geiler Fisch#6 ich denke bei 79cm und der Kondition kommt das mit dem Gewicht sicher hin.


----------



## janko

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

wollte ich nicht so direkt sagen-aber Recht haste


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> ....der Absteiger hat bei der Kondition mit 70cm niemals 4,5kg wem willst du das erzählen|rolleyes.Und ein schöner Fisch(blank) ist was anderes sowas setzt man eigentlich wieder zurück...
> .



...sry. aber das ist genau das was ich spontan auch dachte, da ist ja sogar noch nen Laichhaken zu sehen... der Fisch wird noch nicht mal richtig schmecken....|krach:


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



janko schrieb:


> wollte ich nicht so direkt sagen-aber Recht haste


Ach das muss er abkönnen.Wer sich vorher so wenig informiert und den hier dann noch stolz präsentiert hat selber schuld finde ich.Das spiegelt das Bild wieder mit was für Leuten man sich am Strand immer rumärgern muss.


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

ich muss mal schnell noch ne glatte null nummer melden von gestern. 

1 std konnte ich fischen bis der fischer seine netze im windgeschütztem bereich direkt vor meiner nase aufstellte.... 

Allen fängern ein dickes petri ...


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ach das muss er abkönnen.Wer sich vorher so wenig informiert und den hier dann noch stolz präsentiert hat selber schuld finde ich.Das spiegelt das Bild wieder mit was für Leuten man sich am Strand immer rumärgern muss.






...und ich ärgere mich über so einen wie *Dich*...anstatt einem Mefoneuling einen sachlichen informativen Ausstausch zu bieten...ballerst hier gleich so ein Mist rein....solche Leute sind an der Küste auch nicht gerade *repräsentativ*....es geht auch ein wenig sensibler....es sollte hier doch ein miteinander nicht ein gegeneinander sein.....


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...und ich ärgere mich über so einen wie *Dich*...anstatt einem Mefoneuling einen sachlichen informativen Ausstausch zu bieten...ballerst hier gleich so ein Mist rein....solche Leute sind an der Küste auch nicht gerade *repräsentativ*....es geht auch ein wenig sensibler....es sollte hier doch ein miteinander nicht ein gegeneinander sein.....


Guten Morgen,

also das sehe ich anders.Wer zum fischen fährt egal wohin der hat sich vorher zu informieren eigentlich ganz normal.Oder fährst du an unbekannte Gewässer ohne jegliche Infos wie Schonmaße,Schonzeiten,Schongebiete etc?Und ich weiss wie man sich an der Küste benehmen muss und tue dies auch.Ich bin zu jedem Angler nett halte respektvollen Abstand und wenn mich ein Neuling nett fragt dann gibt es auch ohne zögern sofort Tips und Ratschläge.Aber für sowas habe ich kein Verständnis und mit was für Leuten man sich oft rumärgern muss da reagiert man irgendwann etwas sensibler.


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...und ich ärgere mich über so einen wie *Dich*...anstatt einem Mefoneuling einen sachlichen informativen Ausstausch zu bieten...ballerst hier gleich so ein Mist rein....solche Leute sind an der Küste auch nicht gerade *repräsentativ*....es geht auch ein wenig sensibler....es sollte hier doch ein miteinander nicht ein gegeneinander sein.....


 
Tut mir leid MR.Drillinger da muß ich leider auch mal sagen, dass man schon bei der Fischereischeinprüfung lernt. Das man sich vor dem Angeln über die Bestimmungen,Vorschriften und gegebenheit am Gewässer infomieren muß.Mfg Mefofänger#r Vor den Fischen!!!


----------



## Shez

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Absteiger hat bei der Kondition mit 70cm niemals 4,5kg wem willst du das erzählen|rolleyes.Und ein schöner Fisch(blank) ist was anderes sowas setzt man eigentlich wieder zurück.
> Da sieht man mal wieder was der Hype macht.Leute ziehen los die 0 Ahnung vom Mefofischen haben und ihren dünnen Absteiger noch stolz präsentieren.
> 
> 
> Petri Künstenjunger geiler Fisch#6 ich denke bei 79cm und der Kondition kommt das mit dem Gewicht sicher hin.






Good Posting!#6


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Und wieder ein Grund mehr hier bloß keine fänge zu Posten :-X  mal Ist er zu klein mal zu groß mal nicht Bund genug mal nicht Silber genug mal zu dick dann zu dünn :-D also wenn einer von euch im Urlaub mal einen großen thun dran habt nehmt ihr den auch mit um ihn zuzeigen da sollte man lieber dann freundlich drauf hinweisen das es nicht richtig war damit er es beim nächsten mal besser weiß aber so wird er nichtmal was Posten wenn er was gefangen hat :-D es geht hier nicht wer hat den längsten noch wer ist der geilste Angler :-D  also wer sich so verhält darf gerne weit abstand halten wenn ich am strand bin das wäre mir zu doof so einen angelgott neben mir zuhaben :-D  schonmal überlegt wenn ihr woanders seit sagen die sich auch was eine gurke da wärt ihr froh über Tipps aber so erzeugt man keine Gemeinschaft von anglern sondern nur ein paar emos die gerne mit den fischen reden :-D  na dann auf gute Gespräche :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Wollt ihr diesen Trööt nicht umbenennen in
"Die Ritter der Meerforelle".....kein Wunder das hier immer weniger Bilder auftauchen.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

so ein dummes gerede wieder.ich glaub hier spiegelt sich nur der neid über so ein tollen fisch wieder.und da die forelle keine schonzeit mehr hat ist es jedem selbst überlassen was er mit dem fisch anstellt......das ist vollkommen in Ordnung......


----------



## Marco74

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@ Küstenjünger: Petri zum fetten Übersteiger! 
Aber erzähl uns doch ein paar infos zum Fang. Ein echter Traumfisch für einen Uferangler (und selbst vom Boot aus kommen in ganz Deutschland nur wenige Forellen dieses Kalibers pro Jahr raus)


----------



## steffen4559

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



mefofänger schrieb:


> Tut mir leid MR.Drillinger da muß ich leider auch mal sagen, dass man schon bei der Fischereischeinprüfung lernt. Das man sich vor dem Angeln über die Bestimmungen,Vorschriften und gegebenheit am Gewässer infomieren muß.Mfg Mefofänger#r Vor den Fischen!!!


 
Du hast ja recht aber wenn ich deine Meinung so höre ist es genau der Grund warum ich hier keine Fangmeldung reinsetze. Das geht auch anders:q Wenn Du genau so auf die Angler aus dem Osten Europas aufpasst dann bin ich zufrieden:vik:

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Dann will ich mal ein Bild posten.
Dienstag bei wiedrigen Bedingungen aus der Flensburger Förde gezogen.
Mal schauen, wer sich über die Schwanzflosse auslässt.
68cm ist der Brsche lang.
Hart erkämpft bei dem Wind der vorherrschte.


----------



## steffen4559

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal ein Bild posten.
> Dienstag bei wiedrigen Bedingungen aus der Flensburger Förde gezogen.
> Mal schauen, wer sich über die Schwanzflosse auslässt.
> 68cm ist der Brsche lang.
> Hart erkämpft bei dem Wind der vorherrschte.


 
Super#6das macht Mut

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Ich glaube ehr das welche hier bei Greenpeace sind :-D ich glaube die gehen auch ohne haken angeln und werfen nur ihrer Blinker ins Wasser damit die fischen auch mal was anderes sehen und sensibilisiert werden und nicht mehr anbeissen  :-D ich finde das manchmal so lustig:-D das kann man nur mit Humor ertragen   ich warte ja schon drauf wann unsere Greenhorns sich wieder melden und das schwert für die forelle schwingen :-D


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal ein Bild posten.
> Dienstag bei wiedrigen Bedingungen aus der Flensburger Förde gezogen.
> Mal schauen, wer sich über die Schwanzflosse auslässt.
> 68cm ist der Brsche lang.
> Hart erkämpft bei dem Wind der vorherrschte.





...geiler Fisch.....Petri.....#6


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Absteiger hat bei der Kondition mit 70cm niemals 4,5kg wem willst du das erzählen|rolleyes.Und ein schöner Fisch(blank) ist was anderes sowas setzt man eigentlich wieder zurück.
> 
> Der Fisch hatte sogar genau 4,5kg gehabt!! auf dem Foto sieht er vielleicht recht schlank aus,,war aber sehr breitrückig.,,schreib das ja nicht zum Spaß hin,,und zurückgesetzt wurd er auch,,hab noch zwei kleinere silberpfeile von 46 und 50 gefangen.
> Ich angel schon paar jahre auf Mefos,,also erst denken,,dann mekkern#h


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



janko schrieb:


> Gratuliere zum fetten Überspringer#6 und hoffe für den Absteiger, daß er wieder schwimmen durfte...;+




nach nem kurzen interview wurd er wieder released!


----------



## Küstenjünger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@ comments zum Fang: Der Fisch hat am Donnerstag gegen 18.00 Uhr bei erstaunlich ruhigem Wasserauf Snaps in blau-silber ca. 20 m vor mir gebissen und dann erstmal 60-70m  Schnurr genommen und 3-4 Mal aus dem Wasser gegangen (hatte auf einmal weiche Knie und keine kalten Finger mehr...).Hat bestimmt 15min. gedauert bis ich ihn mit ein paar kleineren Fluchten zurück am Kescher hatte. Hat beim ersten Versuch gleich ins Garn gepasst und wurde mit div, Freudenschreien ans Ufer verbracht.

P.s.: wegen der Beitraege zum Gewicht, die Angabe ist ohne Mageninhalt, habe schon mehrerere Fische ähnlicher Länge gehabt, aber noch nie eine Forelle mit so viel Fleisch auf den Rippen.

@Jacky Fan: Dickes Petri.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



mcfishman schrieb:


> ...sry. aber das ist genau das was ich spontan auch dachte, da ist ja sogar noch nen Laichhaken zu sehen... der Fisch wird noch nicht mal richtig schmecken....|krach:



Also keine Panik,,der Fisch schwimmt wieder,,das Foto wurd am strand gemacht.
Ich nehm meist auch nur Fisch um die 50cm mit.
Also nicht mekkern,,,angeln:q


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Ersteinmal allen Fängern Daumen hoch für die super Mefos.

Gestern Abend wollte ich noch schreiben das es sehr schön ist das endlich auch mal wieder Fisch gezeigt wird und ein paar Infos rüber kommen!

Belasst es doch dabei!


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> also das sehe ich anders.Wer zum fischen fährt egal wohin der hat sich vorher zu informieren eigentlich ganz normal.Oder fährst du an unbekannte Gewässer ohne jegliche Infos wie Schonmaße,Schonzeiten,Schongebiete etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist schon lange keine Schonzeit mehr!
> und das war auch kein Schongebiet,,ganz normaler strand an der Wismarer bucht!
> Und wer weiß wieviel Mefos mit Laichhaken und Färbung der Fischer im Netz gewickelt hat,,die leider verenden,,,also reg dich mal bei den richtigen Leuten auf!
> Der Fisch wurde auch wieder zurückgesetzt!
> erst fragen..


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehr das welche hier bei Greenpeace sind :-D ich glaube die gehen auch ohne haken angeln und werfen nur ihrer Blinker ins Wasser damit die fischen auch mal was anderes sehen und sensibilisiert werden und nicht mehr anbeissen  :-D ich finde das manchmal so lustig:-D das kann man nur mit Humor ertragen   ich warte ja schon drauf wann unsere Greenhorns sich wieder melden und das schwert für die forelle schwingen :-D




Ja,,recht haste,,manchmal zu doll hier!


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> so ein dummes gerede wieder.ich glaub hier spiegelt sich nur der neid über so ein tollen fisch wieder.und da die forelle keine schonzeit mehr hat ist es jedem selbst überlassen was er mit dem fisch anstellt......das ist vollkommen in Ordnung......


Neid worauf?Auf einen Absteiger in mieser Kondition guter Witz:q.In dieser Größe hatte ich dieses Frühjahr selber schon welche bloss warn diese nicht dünn wie ein Schlauch und braun(Überspringer).War aber klar das manche wieder das Neidargument auspacken ist ja immer so.

Und an die Leute die fürchten das niemand mehr Fotos postet.Mal im ernst wer will einen abgeschlagenen Absteiger sehen ihr etwa?Sowas nicht zu sehen wär schonmal ein Anfang besser wär es natürlich sie würden garnicht erst abgeschlagen werden wie es eigentlich ganz normal und üblich ist ausser bei paar besonderen Spezis|rolleyes.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Sea-Trout schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> der Absteiger hat bei der Kondition mit 70cm niemals 4,5kg wem willst du das erzählen|rolleyes.Und ein schöner Fisch(blank) ist was anderes sowas setzt man eigentlich wieder zurück.
> 
> Der Fisch hatte sogar genau 4,5kg gehabt!! auf dem Foto sieht er vielleicht recht schlank aus,,war aber sehr breitrückig.,,schreib das ja nicht zum Spaß hin,,und zurückgesetzt wurd er auch,,hab noch zwei kleinere silberpfeile von 46 und 50 gefangen.
> Ich angel schon paar jahre auf Mefos,,also erst denken,,dann mekkern#h
> 
> 
> 
> Der Fisch hatte niemals 4,5kg kauf dir eine neue Waage oder hör auf zu spinnen.Niemand der bisschen Ahnung hat und schon Fische in dieser Größenordnung gefangen hat wird dir das abnehmen das der 4,5kg hatte.Kann dir von mir und meinen Kumpelz auch mal paar Überspringer von diesem Jahr in dieser Größe zeigen und dann sag nochmal der hatte 4,5kg.....Und nun hast du ihn zurückgesetzt ist klar:q.Aber erstmal an den Strand schleppen auf dem Stein ein Foto machen ihn wiegen und messen|rolleyes.Steh einfach dazu das du ihn aus unwissenheit abgeknüppelt hast da nützt es auch nichts dein Posting zu editieren.Einfach nur peinlich mehr sag ich dazu nicht.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

einfach nur peinlich was ihr hier abzieht.

habt ihr keine arbeit oder wieso könnt ihr hier um 9 uhr so ein fangbildgeflame abziehen?


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Ich glaube nicht dass die Art und Weise wie hier auf Fänge hingewiesen wird, die besser nochmals schwimmen würden, irgendwas bringt.

Wenn sich jemand im Forum mit einer evtl. "problematischen" Fangmeldung äussert kann man doch zumindest versuchen denjenigen auf den besseren Weg mit passenden Argumenten hinzuweisen.  

Resultat ist doch nur dass der Durchbeleidigte zumacht, nichts mehr postet aber genauso weiterangelt.

Viel mehr Hass hätte ich auf Nebenerwerbsfischer die richtig abschöpfen und die Strände zunageln. Das kotzt mich z.b. an, absahnen was u.a. durch Vereine und Initiativen mühsam aufgebaut wurde.

 Und wenn mal ein Urlauber, der ein oder zweimal im Jahr an die Küste kommt eine politisch unkorrekt Gefärbte abschlägt ist auch drauf geschissen.

Gemeinschaft einen und gegen richtige Probleme angehen, das wärs ist aber wahrscheinlich zu anstrengend. Sich gegenseitig virtuell anzukacken macht ja mehr Spass.


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

#6 good posting Gemini


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@Sea Trout
 das ist Fangbildflamerei in Reinkultur und gehört verwarnt

Es geht nicht darum ob du recht hast oder nicht.Mit dem Fang des Fisches wurden keine fischereirechtlichen Gesetzte verletzt und somit gibts da auch nix zu flamen.


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Lenkers schrieb:


> #6 good posting Gemini


 
Schliesse mich an. #6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> @Sea Trout
> das ist Fangbildflamerei in Reinkultur und gehört verwarnt
> 
> Es geht nicht darum ob du recht hast oder nicht.Mit dem Fang des Fisches wurden keine fischereirechtlichen Gesetzte verletzt und somit gibts da auch nix zu flamen.



wenn ich meine erste fang schieck ich dir das bild als pn. besser als hier reinsetzen. vielleicht hat der fisch ja karries oder so.
achso heute gabs keine mefo. das wasser war sehr trübe. wind auch no

schade


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hallo,

der Bösewicht und Fangbildzerfledderer nochmal.Ok man hätte es freundlicher sagen können und ihn vernünftig per Pn darauf hinweisen können da habt ihr schon recht.Aber so wie er da nun drauf reagiert und plötzlich meint der Fisch schwimmt wieder naja selber schuld.Mit solchen Reaktionen muss man rechnen wenn man solch ein Fisch im Internet postet gerade bei seiner Erfahrung:q.Soweit kann es mit der ja aber nicht her sein wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das sie wieder schwimmt was natürlich total unglaubwürdig ist.Ich mein was wär das für eine unwaidgerechte Behandlung einen Fisch den mal releast erst an den Strand zu schleppen zu messen und dann auf einem trockenen Stein zu fotografieren?Wie oft wär der für das Foto vom Stein gefallen und hätte wild gezappelt?Und wie wurde der angebliche 4,5kg Fisch|rolleyes bitte gewogen?Hatte er eine Wiegeschlinge dabei oder wurde er einfach in den Kiemen eingehängt?Ok er ist sicher Anfänger und wusste es nicht besser deshalb sag ich sorry hätte man anders und freundlicher regeln können.Aber ich habe so oft mit irgendwelchen total Anfängern Ärger am Wasser da reagiert man manchmal schon etwas über.Und ihr braucht nun auch nicht so tun als würde hier jeder Fisch zerredet werden.Der Fisch ist nunmal eindeutig braun und ein Absteiger und nicht recht silber wie der Fänger nun im editierten Posting schreibt.
Aber ich sag nochmal sorry und ich hoffe der Fänger hat vielleicht daraus gelernt und macht sich beim nächsten mal lieber vorher schlau.Manche Reaktionen hier verwundern mich aber oder doch nicht?Scheint als wär es für viele ganz normal Absteiger zu entnehmen?Naja ich bin raus Frohe Ostern.


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Den ganzen Tag geangelt und nichts gefangen. 11 Stunden am Wasser gewesen und gut 10 km gegangen.
Naja, halb so wild. War trotzdem ein gelungener Tag. 
Zumindest weiß ich das Fisch am Platz war. Bei der spiegelglatten Wasseroberfläche waren die aufsteigenden Fische leicht ausfindig zu machen. 
Morgen ist der letzte Versuch....


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

So Jungs, ich als Mefo-Neuling hab heute ziemlich zugelangt. Am Samstag bin ich mit kleinen Erwartungen nach Dänemark gekommen, um das allererste Mal mien Glück auf Mefo zu versuchen. Ich wollte nur eine Meerforelle fangen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Größe war mir auch egal, weil ich schon gelesen habe wie schwer es ist diesen Fisch zu fangen. Die Tage verstrichen und  ich hatte noch immer keinen Fisch und so langsam dachte ich schon, dass das mit der Mefo nichts mehr wird. Aber alles kam ganz anders.
Heute extra früh aufgestanden und raus ans Wasser. Am Wasser angekommen, sah die Lage schon vielversprechend aus. Sogar zwei "richtige" Angler hab ich angetroffen, was mir die letzten Tagen nicht passiert ist. So jetzt mach ich mal einfach einen Zeitsprung, weil ich gerade merke, dass ich nicht die Lust habe soviel zu schreiben. Am Ende des Tages hatte ich 4 Mefos auf meinem Erfolgszettel stehen, *drei von 38 cm und eine von 48 cm*. Meine Erwartungen wurde heute mehr als übertroffen.
Hier noch ein Bild von der 48er. Die Bildqualität bitte ich zu entschuldigen.#h




@ barosz: Ich bin mir sicher du fängst morgen noch ne Mefo.


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Rein sachlich kann ich Sea-Trout nur recht geben (Der Ton war klar daneben). Mir ist es letztendlich egal wie schwer oder lang der Fisch ist den ich zurücksetze und das mache ich auch nicht am Schonmass fest.  Fische mit 40 cm (S.-H.) haben warscheinlich noch nicht abgelaicht. Über die Fischer aufzuregen bringt leider nichts. Dokumentieren und Fischereiaufsicht informieren bei Vergehen. Mehr können wir nicht tun. Das setzt aber voraus das wir die rechtliche Lage kennen und zwischen Netz (rt Fahne) und Reuse (sw Fahne) unterscheiden können. 
Heute selbst zwei Silberlinge (Untermass) gefangen, im Wasser von der Fliege befreit und entlassen. (Sch...Wind von rechts und kibbelige See aber sonnig) Jetzt kann ich leider keine Bilder präsentieren aber wenn das der Zweck dieses Forums ist ist es auch kein Wunder wenn man dann Fotos von magere Laichhaken auf Pflastersteinen ertragen muss. Als einer der ab der Küste wohnt nehme ich auch keine kleinen massigen mit aber Anfänger (war ich auch mal) und Nicht Norddeutschen, die nur mal fürs Wochenende hier sein können kann ichs auch nicht übel nehmen ne 42er mitzunehmen.
Fair zum Fisch Jürgen


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Jetzt bin ich das erste Mal seit 2 Wochen wieder im Ab und bin entsetzt. 8 Seiten im April schon. Das muss ja ordentlich geballert haben. Also hab ich mich durch die 8 Seiten gelesen und mir in regelmäßigen Abständen die flache Hand an die Stirn gehauen. Petri zu den schön fetten Überspringern #6. Die anderen Posts werden dafür sorgen, dass meine Aktivitäten sich in diesem Forum auf ein 4-wöchiges Intervall ausweiten. Soviel ******* werde ich mir nicht antun. Dazu ist mir meine Zeit einfach zu Schade....


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hoffentlich geht das in der Diskussion nicht unter:

Petry Dank


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

ach,recht haste ja ossi, so traurig wie das doch ist!#t

ich hab mir mittler weile angewöhnt, fangbildzerfleischer, nörgler und väter/alleswisser des angels einfach zu überlesen!
sollen sie sich auskotzen, ihre erfahrungen in ein bild hineinsehen und einfach ihre texte präsentieren...oder ne schule aufmachen...
schonzeit zu ende, basta! maß hatte er... wem der fisch schmeckt, auch gut!

einfach nur endspannt über lesen dat genörgel !!! auch wenn mich so ein dreck auch ständig ärgert...

ich freu mich immer über jedes foto und bin über jeden bericht erfreut! 
#6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> ach,recht haste ja ossi, so traurig wie das doch ist!#t
> 
> ich hab mir mittler weile angewöhnt, fangbildzerfleischer, nörgler und väter/alleswisser des angels einfach zu überlesen!
> sollen sie sich auskotzen, ihre erfahrungen in ein bild hineinsehen und einfach ihre texte präsentieren...oder ne schule aufmachen...
> schonzeit zu ende, basta! maß hatte er... wem der fisch schmeckt, auch gut!
> 
> einfach nur endspannt über lesen dat genörgel !!! auch wenn mich so ein dreck auch ständig ärgert...
> 
> ich freu mich immer über jedes foto und bin über jeden bericht erfreut!
> #6


 
genau cris und damit ist die diskursion offiziel beendet. hier mal ein foto von gestern. leider kein fisch. nur ich. und da ich nicht weiblich bin interresiert das keine sau. :q


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> schonzeit zu ende, basta! maß hatte er... wem der fisch schmeckt, auch gut!


 
ganz so sehe ich die Sache nicht. Dieser Fisch hätte in meinen Augen auch ohne Foto und weitere Maßnahmen wieder ins Wasser gehört. Ich habe dieses Frühjahr auch den einen oder anderen Fisch der 60+ Klasse ohne zu überlegen wieder schwimmen gelassen. Mitunter waren sie allerdings in wesentlich besserer Verfassung wie der gepostete Fisch. 

Rein gesetzlich gesehen hat der "Poster" nichts falsch gemacht und gut. Auch wenn das einige anders sehen. ( ich beziehe mich in die anders sehenden mit ein) Trotzdem mache ich hier nicht so ein Fass auf!

Was mich vielmehr ankotzt ist der Ton in diesem Trööt. Was sich einige Leute anmaßen widert mich regelrecht an. Wenn einige gewisse Herren die Buchstabenreihen vor ihrem Auge richtig gelesen hätten, dann hätte man sich dieses Theater sparen können. Es steht eindeutig da, dass der Fisch schwimmen gelassen wurde...

Alles andere hätte man in freundlicher Art und Weise per PN erläutern können anstatt den Poster hier öffentlich zu hängen!!! Wie mich das ankotzt!!! Dieses arrogante Getue nur weil hier einer 3 Fische mehr gefangen hat als jemand anderes...Und jetzt könnt ihr mich meinetwegen in der Luft zerreissen - ich guck hier frühestens in 4 Wochen wieder rein. Bis dahin sollten die geschriebenen Worte auch in der letzten Birne verarbeitet worden sein. Falls mich jemand sucht, ich bin beim "Stein der Weisen" zu finden...

Sorry für die drastischen Worte, aber der Druck musste jetzt mal raus!!!!:r

|wavey: und tschüss......


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

|good:


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

so lange du dich nicht an unserem "opferstein" rumtreibst:q


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



observer schrieb:


> so lange du dich nicht an unserem "opferstein" rumtreibst:q




Du solltest lieber angeln gehen. 

War heute alleine in der Welle.

Weit und breit kein Angler in Sicht.

Und noch ne Nullrunde #d


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

hier gehtr ja mal wieder die post ab |bla:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



observer schrieb:


> so lange du dich nicht an unserem "opferstein" rumtreibst:q


 
keine Angst Tom - Ossi is groß und hat seinen ganz eigenen Stein!#6


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

So ...wieder zurüüüück ...
von 6.30 bis 12.00  Weissenhaus : nüscht....nich nur ich auch die anderen di unterwegs waren vermissten ganz klaar die Silberbarren,obs Nachmittags noch was gab entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis

von 16.00 bis 19.00 - Wismarer Bucht (Ossis Geheimstelle)nach zehn Minuten der erste Biss und um ca 17.30 hing für satte 10-15sekunden ne schön fette Mitfünfziger am Streamer.

Mefohunter 84 hatte insgesamt drei auf Snaps: 1x48 , 1x58 und eine unter Schonmaß. 

@Rolf: danke für's nette Gespräch,vllt läuft man sich dort ja mal wieder übern Weg |wavey:


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@ ossi
und wieder : Recht haste! Hätte deine Meinung nicht deutlicher schreiben können! #6


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Martyin84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Der Fisch hatte niemals 4,5kg kauf dir eine neue Waage oder hör auf zu spinnen......Und nun hast du ihn zurückgesetzt ist klar:q.Aber erstmal an den Strand schleppen auf dem Stein ein Foto machen ihn wiegen und messen|rolleyes.Steh einfach dazu das du ihn aus unwissenheit abgeknüppelt hast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moin,,Also meine 6Jahre alte Federkern Fischwaage hat genau 4,5 kg angezeigt,,so viel dazu. jetzt willst mir noch erzählen,der Zollstock stimmt nicht,,wegen den 70cm oder wie?
> Und der Fisch wurde nicht abgeknüppelt|krach:,,habe ihn normal gestrandet, und ihn vom Köder befreit,,dann 20meter gegangen auf nem Stein gelegt und Foto gemacht (3min.),,,das hat er locker weggesteckt und schwamm nach kurzer Phase wieder top!
> Ich brauch mir nichts vorwerfen lassen,,,habe allein im März 12Mefos gefangen,,,davon nur 3 mitgenommen,,,die waren alle blank und maßig!
> also nachmachen#6
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Haueha......
Auf "Fehler" hinweisen, ggf. nochmal per PN ansprechen und
der Rest ergibt sich dann......
Netter Fisch, dem ein paar mehr Gramm und 
etwas bessere Farbe gut zu Gesicht stehen würden 
(die 4,5 Kg lasse ich mal bewusst aussen vor)....
Ich hätte auch lieber ein Bild im Wasser gesehen, oder 
auch einfach nur einen Bericht ohne Bild.....aber hier drei Seiten Empörung ? 
Sind wir etwa alle ohne Fehler ? 
Habt Ihr jeden Fisch mit gutem Gewissen releasen können ? 
Ich nicht....ich kann für mich behaupten, dass ich schon Fische "entlassen" habe, 
bei denen ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ein Schlag ins Genick
nicht besser gewesen wäre......
Der Fisch allerdings hätte ohne Foto sofort zurück gemusst....
da bin ich bei Euch.....wenn er nach dem geschossenenen
Foto tatsächlich zurück gegangen ist, dann "autsch"

nicht mehr und nicht weniger....

ansonsten.....


----------



## Spinnangler MV

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

.....wie auch immer

war heute nachmittag von 13 - 17.30 Uhr am Wasser. Kein Anfasser oder Nachläufer. Das Wasser war leicht trübe und hatte auch, wie auf Mathei`s Foto zu sehen, einen sehr niedrigen Stand.
War trotzdem ein schöner Tag (der sechste in Folge, ohne Fisch).


----------



## DerMayor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Gestern im Küstenort zwischen Weidefeld und Damp Zeuge von 2 ohne Probleme Ü 65 cm Fischen geworden, welche aus dem Wasser gekommen sind... wirklich tolle Drills&Fische. War vllt noch jemand da? Waren sicher 20 mann am Strand, die meisten aber Schneider! Aber die die rausgekommen sind  waren beides Granaten. Wenigstens waren bei mir noch die Dorsche gnädig in der Dämmerung!


----------



## gummibootangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

sorry mayor aber deine mefos sind eindeutig gefärbt-wenn auch gut genährt duhättest sie eindeutig zurücksetzen müssen!


----------



## LOCHI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



gummibootangler schrieb:


> sorry mayor aber deine mefos sind eindeutig gefärbt-wenn auch gut genährt duhättest sie eindeutig zurücksetzen müssen!



Ist das dein ernst?


----------



## gummibootangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

na klar! war übrigens grad mefofischen auf der schlei! 50stück! alle blank! aber leider untermaßig


----------



## LOCHI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Ich seh aber nur drei Dorsche auf dem Bild!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ich seh aber nur drei Dorsche auf dem Bild!




Post Nr.92  Eindeutig drei Meefos neben dem Watkescher. Is nicht ganz scharf das Bild, da kann man das schon mal verwechseln!


----------



## gummibootangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

mensch lochi das war nen scherz hab mir grad den tööt durchgelesen......von wegen fangbildzerfleischer.... dachte ich bring ma wat lustiges rein
sonst hät ich doch den boardtonfall nehmen müssen mitangriff beleidigung und was so dazu dazugehört


----------



## LOCHI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Wollt ihr mich rolln? Jojo is klar...


----------



## gummibootangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Post Nr.92 Eindeutig drei Meefos neben dem Watkescher. Is nicht ganz scharf das Bild, da kann man das schon mal verwechseln!


 
also doch!!!!! 3gefärbte mefos abgeschlagen!!!!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

...war dann wohl eindeutig am falschen Platz.....

....war wieder in DK...um und bei Apenrade....bei 3 Grad Luftemperatur,Wind und.....*DAUEREGEN*...war das ein Fest.Es hat nicht einmal aufgehört zu regnen...verschiedene Stellen befischt....eine U50er ging raus,leider nicht bei mir...man war das ein Krampf.
Dann zu meinem beliebten Dorschriff...irgenwie muß die Rute ja mal krumm gehen....sebst die Dorsche waren zickig...zu dritt konnten wir ca 20 Stück bekommen....aber was für Winzlinge...4 Stück konnten wir mitnehmen...doch im ganzen was für ein s***** Ritt.....wenn ich da die Sonnenscheinfotos sehe....an alle die mehr Glück als ich hatten...ein dickes Petri....gottseidank...habe ich bald Urlaub,dann geht es eine Woche nach Mön...:vik:


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...war dann wohl eindeutig am falschen Platz...doch im ganzen was für ein s***** Ritt.....wenn ich da die Sonnenscheinfotos sehe....



Selbst das beste Sonnenscheinwetter hat nix genützt.....Weissenhaus war gestern ein Bomben-Fussel-Fischer-Wetter,und was is rausgekommen????......*NÜSCHT 

*Alle die vor mir da waren und alle die Später kamen-Fliegenfischer wie Spinnfischer ,sind bei strahlendem Sonnenschein bis Mittag wieder bedröppelt und ohne überhaupt ne Flosse zu sehen abgehauen.... ich inklusive.* 
*Da war die Wismarer Bucht mit ordendlich bewegtem Wasser und bedecktem Himmel schon besser,auch wenn ich nur einen Biss hatte und noch eine im Drill verloren habe....Rolf der 30m weiter stand konnte in ner 3/4 Stunde 3 Stk drillen... ergo eindeutig bessere Bedingungen #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Da war die Wismarer Bucht mit ordendlich bewegtem Wasser und bedecktem Himmel schon besser,auch wenn ich nur einen Biss hatte und noch eine im Drill verloren habe....Rolf der 30m weiter stand konnte in ner 3/4 Stunde 3 Stk drillen... ergo eindeutig bessere Bedingungen #6[/COLOR]
> [/COLOR]



ADDI, stimmt ja nicht ganz. :q

Wann: 06.04.2012 von 12:30 - 19:45 Uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wetter: erst heiter mit 3 bf aus W, dann bedeckt mit 4 bf aus NW
Wasser: 6°C
Köder: Gno 25 gr. silber-grün-gelb-rot; Snap 25 gr. grün-weis;
Fisch: 3 x Meerforelle; 1 x um 42 cm schwimmt wieder, 1 x 48 cm und 1 x 58 cm
Sonstiges: Bilder gibt es keine! 

Gegen 12:30 Uhr bin ich am zuvor gewählten Angelplatz angekommen. Herlichster Sonnenschein und leicht schräg ablandiger Wind mit gekreuselter Wasseroberfläche. Gegen 13:00 Uhr kam noch ein Angler, der sich gut 100 m rechts von mir postierte. Nach gut 20 Minuten sach ich, wie er sich im Drill mit einer Mefo befand. Die Kescherlandung klappte und es war gut zu erkennen, dass sie deutlich das Mindestmaß überschritten hatte. Ein Petri unbekannterweise noch dazu. #6
Um 13:55 Uhr hatte ich einen kurzen Anfasser. |bigeyes  Fischalarm!!! , ging es durch meinen Kopf. Erstmal ganz kurz den Köder, besagten Gno, beschleunigt um dann einen Spinstop einzulegen. Nach etwa 2 Sekunden beschleunigte ich den Köder wieder und ein leichter Ruck, gefolgt von Schüttelattacken, ging durch meine Rute. Unter der Rutenspitze sah ich sie das erste mal und der Entschluss zur Handlandung war schnell gefaßt. Die Süße war wohl knapp unter dem Mindestmaß, so dass ich den Haken noch im Wasser aus dem Maul entfernen konnte. Mit einem leichten Schwall verabschiedete sich die Kleine, begleitet von einem Gruß ihre Eltern vorbei zu schicken.
Doch ich sollte auf eine harte Gedultsprobe gestellt werden. Gegen 16:15 verließ ich erstmal die Fluten. Einerseits um einem menschlichen Bedürfniss, welches keinen Aufschub mehr duldete, nachzugehen, andererseits auch um die leckeren Brötchen und die süßen Riegel, die meine Liebste mir beim Abschied noch zusteckte, zu genießen. Sie übergab mir diese mit der Bitte, ihr doch auch was mit zu bringen. 
Ich versprach mein Bestes zu geben. #6
So in Gedanken versunken verging die Zeit und als ich auf die Uhr sah war es schon 17:00 Uhr. Zeit die Pirsch auf die silberne Schönheit fortzusetzen.
Kurze Zeit später, der Himmel hatte sich inzwischen mit Wolken verhangen und eine steifere Briese strich über das Wasser, sah ich etwas 100 m links von mir einen anderen Angler ins Wasser gehen. (Jetzt weis ich, dass es ADDI war. |wavey Gekonnt wedelte er die Fliegenrute, was angesichts der zunehmenden Windstärke mit Sicherheit nicht einfach war. Einige Minuten später sah ich aus dem Augenwinkel, daß die Fliegenrute krumm war. |bigeyes Leider nicht sehr lange und der anschließende Wortlaut ließ keinen Zweifel an der Unmut aufkommen! #6
Voller Tatendrank ob der anwesenden Meerforellen holte ich zum nächsten Wurf aus. Der Gno flog aber außergewöhnlich weit. Sch....., Schnurbruch.   Also den besagten Snaps montiert.
Inzwischen war es 17:55 Uhr geworden und zum widerholten male flog der Snaps dem Horizont entgegen. Als er etwa 30 m von mir entfernt war, merkte ich einen leichten Stupser. Gleiches Ritual. Beschleunigen, sacken lassen und beschleunigen, ..... BBBAAAMMM!!! Die Bremse hatte ich eigentlich recht straff eingestellt, aber sofort wurden mir 5 m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen. |bigeyes  Boah dachte ich, was für ein Ruck! Doch dann erschlaffte schon die Gegenwehr und meine Keschermaschen umschlungen eine Mefo von 48 cm. Ich war einfach nur baff ob der Gewalt des Bisses und der ersten kraftvollen Flucht. Bei der Größe des Fisches eine absolute Meisterleistung!
Der Haken saß in der unteren Maulspitze. Nach dem Versorgen ging es frohen Mutes an die Fortsetzung. Sollte etwa noch mehr gehen!?
Die Antwort bekam ich etwa 20 Minuten später. Wieder ein kräftiger Ruck in der Rute. Dieses mal aber ohne Vorankündigung. Der Anhieb kam prombt und mein Widersacher legte sein ganzes Gewicht in die Waagschale. Kein Kopfschütteln, keine Sprünge, nur schweres hin und her ziehen. Das ganze begleitet von einigen kurzen Fluchten bei der die Spule bereitwillig Schnur nach gab. Schließlich führte ich die Mefo über den Kescher und ein fettes Grinsen durchfuhr meine Gesichtszüge. Der Haken saß sauber in der Maulspalte. Nach dem Versorgen kam ich ADDI näher und wir plauderten noch ein Weilchen. An dieser Stelle gebe ich gerne ein Dankeschön für das nette Gespräch an ADDI zurück! :m  Sauber, so soll es sein. Gemeinsam maßen wir die Mefo und der Zollstock zeigte 58 cm an. Das anschließende "Petri" von ADDI nahm ich dankend entgegen! :m  Ich versprach ADDI, wenn ich jetzt noch eine Mefo fangen würde, dann sollte diese für seine Mühen und für das tolle Gespräch sein. Nun ja, der Wille war da. Leider mußte ADDI 5 Minuten später den Heimweg antreten. Ich versuchte mein Glück noch eine halbe Stunde weiter, ohne jedoch einen weiteren Fischkontakt zu haben.

Fazit: Karfreitag.. ? Da war doch mal was? |kopfkrat
Genau. Vor 4 Jahren am 21.03.2008, es war ebenfalls an Karfreitag, hatte ich auch den richtigen Riecher für den richtigen Spot. Damals war es aber ein anderer!

Und, haben sich jetzt alle wieder lieb!? 

Ich hoffe, daß ich etwas dazu beitragen konnte.

In diesem Sinne euch allen ein TL!

Gruß
Rolf    |wavey:


----------



## DerMayor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



gummibootangler schrieb:


> also doch!!!!! 3gefärbte mefos abgeschlagen!!!!



ich bin nen Newbie |uhoh:


----------



## Ines

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Witzig geschrieben mh84! #6


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Moin Rolf....danke für deine schönen Bericht. 
Einfach war es nicht,gebe ich offen zu - aber es ging doch recht gut mit dem Wind so schräg von der Seite.Mit dem Wind werfen war da schon nich mehr so toll(also in deine Richtung).
Den " Peng " deiner Schnur hab ich im übrigen gehört,trotz des Windes....|bigeyes Upps dachte ich mir,da hat wohl einer den Bügel nich hochgeklappt...der Blinker is bestimmt in DK gelandet und morgen steht in ner dänischen Tageszeitung " Meerforellen Angler bei Ausübung seines Hobbys von Blinker am Kopf getroffen worden " :q:q:q:q
Jedenfalls wird die Stelle langsam interessant,wenn ich so an die Stichlingsschwärme denke die ich beim reinwaten gesehen habe,ist das ne richtig tolle Fusselfischerecke für's Frühjahr die ich mir merken werde#6
Gruss Addi


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Ines schrieb:


> Witzig geschrieben mh84! #6



|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden   Ich hab´s versucht. Danke.    |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri Rolf #6
Und wie immer ein siper Bericht |good:

Ich war die letzte Woche auf Langeland. Tagsüber vom Boot ein paar Dorsche und Platte, abends war Spinnangeln angesagt.
Am 2. Abend der 3. Wurf und zack. Schöner Drill, dann lag die silberne Schönheit (ca. 60 cm und blank) vor mir zum keschern bereit. Na ja, keschern geht los, die gute kriegt Panik macht eine letzte Flucht, und was passiert..... ab :c #q
Leider war das die Woche meine einzige Chance. Ein Freund hat dann an einem Vormittag (Wind aus NO 5-6, Bootsangeln also nicht möglich), 2 maßige verhaften können und 2 weitere verloren.

Alles in allem wie immer ein schöner Urlaub.


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Eeennddlich wieder ein paar Berichte.

@Addi und Rolf |wavey:: Ich hatte am Freitag auch kurz daran gedacht loszuziehen. Dann hätten wir uns bestimmt getroffen. Schade!
Petri Rolf! Wieder mal ein schöner Bericht von Dir.
Bin aber z.Zt. in den Urlaubsvorbereitungen. Montag geht´s nach Djursland/Helgenaes :vik:.
@Dirk: Auch Dir Petri

An alle: Mehr davon, ... BITTE :q.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Seit gestern zurück aus Dänemark:

Insgesamt bekam ich 20 Meerforellen in einer Woche und nur einen Schneider-Tag (Karfreitag bei Dauerregen). Beste Fische warn zwei Ueberspringer von 66 cm und 69 cm.


----------



## masabush

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> Seit gestern zurück aus Dänemark:
> 
> Insgesamt bekam ich 20 Meerforellen in einer Woche und nur einen Schneider-Tag (Karfreitag bei Dauerregen). Beste Fische warn zwei Ueberspringer von 66 cm und 69 cm.



Hi Meerfor1,

wollte mal fragen wo Du denn in Dänemark gewesen bist? Wir sind gerade in Süd-Jütland Unterwegs und haben mit 3 Mann noch keine einzige Forelle überlisten können. 

Vielleicht hast Du ja einige Tipps für uns?


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@ Mefohunter und Addi

das nächste Mal sagt ihr aber bescheid wenn ihr euch an meinen geheimen Geheimspots rumtreibt. Übrigens werde ich mich wohl um neue Spots kümmern. Gestern wurde mir der reinste Massenauflauf gemeldet |evil: und ich habe es lieber ruhig. Wisst ihr ja...Also falls ihr mich sucht - ich bin warscheinlich woanders...

@ Rolf

Petri zu den MeFos und schöner Bericht. Wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal wieder ins Wasser komme...

@ Addi

du bist mit der Fusselgerte unterwegs und sagst nicht bescheid? :c

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moin, gestern von 15.00-19.30 wismar bucht vom belly aus 60cm, 47cm, 44cm,60-70er nachläufer|bigeyes, ein guter biss

ihr habt echt geile ecken da-und wenig angler:l


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> @ Mefohunter und Addi
> 
> das nächste Mal sagt ihr aber bescheid wenn ihr euch an meinen geheimen Geheimspots rumtreibt. Übrigens werde ich mich wohl um neue Spots kümmern. Gestern wurde mir der reinste Massenauflauf gemeldet |evil: und ich habe es lieber ruhig. Wisst ihr ja...Also falls ihr mich sucht - ich bin warscheinlich woanders...
> 
> @ Rolf
> 
> Petri zu den MeFos und schöner Bericht. Wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal wieder ins Wasser komme...
> 
> @ Addi
> 
> du bist mit der Fusselgerte unterwegs und sagst nicht bescheid? :c
> 
> |wavey:Ossi



War ja nur noch ne Zwischeneinlage am Freitag.....hatte noch keine Bock nach hause zu fahren,außerdem hast du ja gesagt du mußt arbeiten....da wollt ich dich nich stören . Und weil WH son reinfall war bin ich halt noch mal da hingedüst und hab doch glatt Rolf getroffen. |supergri

@observer: petri ...dann war dein Osterurlaub ja ein voller Erfolg


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



masabush schrieb:


> Hi Meerfor1,
> 
> wollte mal fragen wo Du denn in Dänemark gewesen bist? Wir sind gerade in Süd-Jütland Unterwegs und haben mit 3 Mann noch keine einzige Forelle überlisten können.
> 
> Vielleicht hast Du ja einige Tipps für uns?



Um Massenaufläufe zu vermeiden, bliebe ich lieber etwas allgemeiner: 
Nach Nachfrost sollte das Wasser weniger salzig sein, also eher in einer Förde. Bei den aktuellen täglichen Temperaturschwankungen würde ich immer mit auflandigen Wind fischen. Zu guter letzt: nur dort, wo der Hering, Sandaal oder Borstenwrm hinkommt, besteht die Chance auf einen grossen Fisch. Mit diesen Hinweisen und den üblichen Angelführern, werdet ihr Fische finden. Bernd


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@ Addi

kein Problem. Ich hab den Kopp auch voll gehabt die letzten Tage. Ostern 2012 kann ich mir dahin stecken wo die Sonne sonst nicht hinkommt. Ich werde morgen nochmal ne Runde am Geheimspot drehen und mir am Mittwoch mal den nächsten Spot zu Gemüte führen...Mal gucken was meine Fischnase dazu sagt...


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri an alle Mefo-Fänger .Karfreitag Mecklenburger Bucht 1x48cm
Köder Snaps Samstag Wind zu stark aus Nord angeln wäre unmöglich gewesen.Sonntag nichts und heute am Ostermontag auch nichts.Nächstes WE gehts weiter.|wavey:


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

bin von der Insel zurück,
..1.tag bei bestem Wetter und glasklarem Wasser 5-6 Nachläufer bis vor die Füße von 40 bis 60 cm, keine hat angeschnappt..:r Genug Stesshormone ausgeschüttet für den Tag|supergri|supergri
2.Tag Bei gut Welle und Angetrübter Suppe in ner halben Stunde 3 Fische, 1 Biss und  eine, die mir nur Winken wollte 1m vor mir:m:mWatt Ein geiler Tag!
63cm,57cm,Die 3.Weiß nicht-ging zurück..vieileicht40-45,dünn wie ein Aal,
Die anderen Tage war Angeln unmöglich..Wetter,Trübung...


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hallo Sportsfreunde...#h
Gestern L.B von 17-20.30
Ergebnis: einen Biss
Beste Bedingungen....#6
Wind von vorne...
Konnte sehen das Gefangen wurde..größe #c
T.l


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

die letzten tage war tote hose im rostocker raum. wenig wind, klares wasser und nachtfrost.
sehr früh morgens kamen immer ein paar kleine dorsche raus, sonst wenig bis nichts!
rockOn


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hab gestern 7.30-12.30Uhr mit nem Kumpel auch nen Versuch gestartet. Wasser glasklar keine Welle und der Fischer der seine Netze 30-40m vor uns kontrolliert und neu ausgelegt hat|gr: .Dem hätten wir ohne große Anstrengung mit unseren Blinkern gefährlich werden können.Die einzige positive Sache man konnte zweifelsfrei die kleinen Dorsche sehen die er wieder zurück warf also die größeren Dorsche kommen jetzt demnächst.Gab nur einen Biss der war aber 62cm lang(siehe Foto) die auch tapfer wenn etwas unfair gekämpft hat.Sie ist nach heftigen Drill im Nahbereich denn dort hatte sie gebissen mit Volldampf auf mich zu geschwommen unter dem im Wasser liegenden am Strick befestigten Kescher hindurch hat mich dann 2mal umrundet und ist dann wieder geflüchtet.Mir blieb nichts anderes als die Schnur in die Hand zu nehmen den Bügel zu öffnen und mit der Hand an der Schnur für Spannung zu sorgen während ich in der anderen die Rute versuchte den Strick vom Kescher und die 2 Wicklungen wieder los zu werden. 2 Kollegen ein Stück weiter hatten wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe auch was am Band.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Gestern wieder eine saubere Nullnummer bei kaltem Wind und vielen Netzen #d in der Lübecker- und Wismarer Bucht hingelegt #q


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Gestern wieder eine saubere Nullnummer bei kaltem Wind und vielen Netzen #d in der Lübecker- und Wismarer Bucht hingelegt #q



Na dann sind wir uns wohl über den Weg gelaufen  unglaublich wie dicht die Netze unter Land ausgebracht sind oder der ist uns fast durch die Schnur gefahren auf der Spitze an der wir standen


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moin, hab am wochenendene ne makierte meerforelle gefangen und wollt mal fragen an wen man sich da wenden kann? sie hatte am hinteren teil an der haut eine makierung befestigt und im inneren ein chip 1cmx3mm groß. 
ich kenne meerforellen mit einer roten makierung an der rückenflosse aber so eine hab ich noch nicht gesehen. wäre schön wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann.;+


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Mefojäger schrieb:


> moin, hab am wochenendene ne makierte meerforelle gefangen und wollt mal fragen an wen man sich da wenden kann? sie hatte am hinteren teil an der haut eine makierung befestigt und im inneren ein chip 1cmx3mm groß.
> ich kenne meerforellen mit einer roten makierung an der rückenflosse aber so eine hab ich noch nicht gesehen. wäre schön wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann.;+



Im Jahr( 2010) wurden in Mecklenburg Vorpommern Meerforellen mit  Datenlogger ausgesetzt, um das Wanderverhalten der Meerforellen aufzuzeichnen. Befestigt(angebracht)sind  diese Datenlogger hinter der Rückenflosse. Sie sind fingerdick und ca.30mm gross.
Wer  einen solchen Fisch fängt sollte denn Datenlogger an folgende Adresse schicken: 50 € Belohnung werden gezahlt


Fisch und Umwelt MV
Fischerweg 408
18069 Rostock


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hallo Jungs,

nach über einer Woche melde ich mich hier im Forum zurück!:q
Erstmal dickes Petri Heil an alle Fänger der letzten Tage!#6

Letzte Woche war nähmlich mein Angelkumpel Alex aus Bayern bei mir zu Besuch. Soweit es der stürmische Wind zuließ, waren wir mit der Spinnrute an der Küste unterwegs!#6
Jeder von uns erwischte in den Tagen vier Meerforellen, Alex sogar einen Prachtfisch von 68cm und über 3kg!

Bericht und Fotos gibts hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3596835#post3596835

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

ja aber was ist mit dem chip? ich werde dort mal anrufen und mich schlau machen. ich danke dir


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Mefojäger schrieb:


> ja aber was ist mit dem chip



An die in meinem oben genannten Statement erwähnten Adresse senden.Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist schaue auf deren Hompage dort findest du eine Rufnummer des Vereins.


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

ja mach ich danke#6


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Ich war heute von 16.30 Uhr bis 19 Uhr im Wasser. Den genauen Bericht gint es auf der unten stehenden Homepage im Blog...1x 49 cm durften mit nach Hause!!!


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

sehr geil, endlich wieder silber #6
schöner bericht!


----------



## Darsser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hej Mefojäger, vielleicht findest du ja hier die Markierung!
Ørred steht


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moin, heute vor der arbeit bei rostock-nichts|uhoh:!!!
nach der arbeit, neue stellen ausprobiert und bingo!
erster wurf biss(nicht bei mir), weg.ein raubender/springender schwarm mefos zog durch und war denn auch weg...
neue stelle, 10.wurf-zuppel, zuppel-ca 40cm, dann hat mein angelkamerad zugeschlagen, bildchen folgen|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes!!!
ich hatte dann noch ne ca 35er und nen 45-50er aussteiger#d.
nicht mein tag, aber geile fische im sprung und ne richtig geile im drill gesehen:k


----------



## Darsser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

für Meerforelle. 
http://www.fiskepleje.dk/raadgivning/fiskemaerker.aspx


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

guten abend und petri allen fängern!

observer und ich sind heute nach einigen erfolglosen versuchen im rostocker raum mal ne kleine strecke richtung nord-osten gefahren.
wie schon beschrieben fing es vielversprechend an. erster wurf: biss und direkt wieder weg. der raubende schwarm war eine augenweide. danach tat sich nichts mehr an der stelle. 

anderer spot: buhnen, sand, sand und viel viel sand.
2 opis waren schon da, hatten aber "den ganzen tag noch keinen zupfer". 

naja, ran an den speck. es dauerte nicht lange da gings ab! ne dicke forelle schnappte sich meinen wobbler und bat zum tanz. 3 mal nahm sie schnur, ein kescherversuch schlug fehl, dann war sie ausgedrillt und ich konnte sie in ruhe betrachten :k

73cm, 4,5kg und neben einigen tobsen einen relativ großen hering im magen. 
yeehaaaa!!


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

nachtrag =)


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri vom Fischland!!!
Geile Forelle#6!!!
An der Stelle ist nur so wenig Platz....deswegen bitte keine Werbung#h!!!
Gruß vom Fischland.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Ich war heute von 16.30 Uhr bis 19 Uhr im Wasser. Den genauen Bericht gint es auf der unten stehenden Homepage im Blog...1x 49 cm durften mit nach Hause!!!


 sag mal alter hast du die angel in po kleben siehst ja aus wie yakari petri zu untermaßigen :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

|bigeyesGeiler Überspringer mein glückwunsch |bigeyes


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

besten dank! meine größte bisher!
und fischland: no worries


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> besten dank! meine größte bisher!
> und fischland: no worries


Besten Dank!!
Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> guten abend und petri allen fängern!
> 
> observer und ich sind heute nach einigen erfolglosen versuchen im rostocker raum mal ne kleine strecke richtung nord-osten gefahren.
> wie schon beschrieben fing es vielversprechend an. erster wurf: biss und direkt wieder weg. der raubende schwarm war eine augenweide. danach tat sich nichts mehr an der stelle.
> 
> anderer spot: buhnen, sand, sand und viel viel sand.
> 2 opis waren schon da, hatten aber "den ganzen tag noch keinen zupfer".
> 
> naja, ran an den speck. es dauerte nicht lange da gings ab! ne dicke forelle schnappte sich meinen wobbler und bat zum tanz. 3 mal nahm sie schnur, ein kescherversuch schlug fehl, dann war sie ausgedrillt und ich konnte sie in ruhe betrachten :k
> 
> 73cm, 4,5kg und neben einigen tobsen einen relativ großen hering im magen.
> yeehaaaa!!



geiles teil!!!  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#6#6#6


----------



## Jungangler97

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Rauchen kann tödlich sein. Gilt anscheinend nicht nur für Menschen. :vik: Petri!!


----------



## Donsteffi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

k-bay, ganz dickes Petri, selten so nen schönen Fisch gesehen.
Gruß Donsteffi


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri ! 
schöner Torpedo .... #6


----------



## Donald84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

richtig schöner fisch, Petri!!!!


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Klasse K-Bay herrlicher Fisch dickes Petri.#6


----------



## Nordjockel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Echt ne schöne Monstertrutte, 
Glückwunsch! #6

Gruß,
Nordjockel


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri zur wirklich schönen Mefo.

Es hat die ganze Zeit gejuckt noch im April die 750 bzw. 1100km zu "meinen" Stränden hochzufahren. Jetzt brennts schon...:c


----------



## Küstenjünger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch!!
Da werd ich doch gleich erstmal ans Wasser und versuchen eine nachzulegen.


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Petri vom Fischland!!!
> Geile Forelle#6!!!
> An der Stelle ist nur so wenig Platz....deswegen bitte keine Werbung#h!!!
> Gruß vom Fischland.


------------------------------------------------------------------

@ k-bay , fischlandmefo 

1. @ k-bay:  wat  nen fisch

2. warum stellt ihr sie dann ins netz um : petri ,geiler fisch usw zu hören .....

dann doch lieber schweigen und nicht s machen.
ach und ob nun die ganze mefogemeinde nen zug von der DB sich mietet um dort zu fischen.
vergessen wir auch nicht die gesamte bootsflotte die dann von der seeseite angreifen könnte ,äh würde...

Immer diese : beifall an mich für den fang aber wo ich  gefangen habe,...... voll vergessen.

jaja immer weiter so 
deine gedanken sollten wohl eher : warum hast du ihn nicht schwimmen gelassen damit er im nächsten jahr aufsteigen kann. sein.
wat für sorgen manche haben...


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



holzwurm schrieb:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @ k-bay , fischlandmefo
> 
> 1. @ k-bay: wat nen fisch
> 
> 2. warum stellt ihr sie dann ins netz um : petri ,geiler fisch usw zu hören .....
> 
> dann doch lieber schweigen und nicht s machen.
> ach und ob nun die ganze mefogemeinde nen zug von der DB sich mietet um dort zu fischen.
> vergessen wir auch nicht die gesamte bootsflotte die dann von der seeseite angreifen könnte ,äh würde...
> 
> Immer diese : beifall an mich für den fang aber wo ich gefangen habe,...... voll vergessen.
> 
> jaja immer weiter so
> deine gedanken sollten wohl eher : warum hast du ihn nicht schwimmen gelassen damit er im nächsten jahr aufsteigen kann. sein.
> wat für sorgen manche haben...


 
laangweilig....c&r gedudel


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@holzwurm

Genau darum! Ich will Fänge, optimalerweise auf schönen Bildern sehen, macht mich heiss aufs angeln an meinen eigenen Stellen.

Für mich gehts nur darum, Lust aufs Angeln machen. Ich brauche keine Längen und Breitengrad-Angaben. Und hier hat k-bay für meinen Geschmack zu 100% geliefert.


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Ich Hau noch ein rein, Es lief gut zu Ostern...Die größte von drei Fischen in der "magischen" Stunde...63 cm ,doch Vorsicht - da ist blut zu sehen


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Darsser schrieb:


> für Meerforelle.
> http://www.fiskepleje.dk/raadgivning/fiskemaerker.aspx




Danke das ist die richtige makierung#6


----------



## Mefojäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

und petri an k-bay schöne trutte


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> laangweilig....c&r gedudel



|good:|good:|good:

und k-bay petri, petri und noch mal petri


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger. Alles andere als Fänge und nette Berichte interesieren mich persönlich eher weniger.


----------



## Jo Black

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

*Mahlzeit,
Osterso. Sternstunde auf pinke Fliege, 3 Stunden regelmäßig Bisse, Nachläufer,Fische u. Aussteiger.
War das geil, zwei Tage später wieder hin, Kollege zwei Stück auf Blinker, weit draußen, auf Fliege nixx .
          Gruss Jo
*


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> besten dank! meine größte bisher!
> und fischland: no worries


 
Hallo K-bay,

dickes Petri Heil auch von mir!#6

Gibt schöne Fische in "unserem" Revier, stimmts!:q

Ich hatte übrigends vor Dir bis 15.00 Uhr dort geangelt und nicht einen Zupfer gehabt!#d

Hatten die beiden älteren Herren noch was?;+
Die kamen gegen 13.00 Uhr, als ich schon drei Stunden hinter mir hatte! 

Nach diesem Fang, wird man sich dort bestimmt demnächst mal übern Weg laufen!?:q

Gruß Heiko


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



holzwurm schrieb:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @ k-bay , fischlandmefo
> 
> 1. @ k-bay:  wat  nen fisch
> 
> 2. warum stellt ihr sie dann ins netz um : petri ,geiler fisch usw zu hören .....
> 
> dann doch lieber schweigen und nicht s machen.
> ach und ob nun die ganze mefogemeinde nen zug von der DB sich mietet um dort zu fischen.
> vergessen wir auch nicht die gesamte bootsflotte die dann von der seeseite angreifen könnte ,äh würde...
> 
> Immer diese : beifall an mich für den fang aber wo ich  gefangen habe,...... voll vergessen.
> 
> jaja immer weiter so
> deine gedanken sollten wohl eher : warum hast du ihn nicht schwimmen gelassen damit er im nächsten jahr aufsteigen kann. sein.
> wat für sorgen manche haben...



wie ich auch geschrieben habe, wurde bei uns im rostocker raum einfach mal wenig bis nichts gefangen in den letzten tagen. genau aus diesem grund hab ich mir gedanken um gründe gemacht und bin zu dem schluss gekommen, dass nord-östlich von uns was gehen müsste. eine region habe ich also sehr wohl genannt. dass fischlandmefo nicht möchte, dass ich seinen home-spot beim namen nenne, kann ich sehr wohl verstehen. 

die frage nach dem warum ist ganz einfach zu klären:
1. bin ich natürlich stolz über den fang und freue mich zugegebener maßen auch über die glückwünsche hier im board. viel mehr als ein bisschen ego-politur habe ich allerdings von dem fleisch (rauch, beiz, back ....) =)
2. geht es mir auch darum euch allen zu zeigen, dass es fisch gibt. z.b. der eine boardie dem es mittlerweile unter den fingern brennt 1000km zu fahren nur um einen hauch einer chance auf so einen fisch zu haben. ganz ehrlich, eine solche motivations-fähigkeit zum patent und du bist millionär!
3. sind es fotos und berichte von denen wir alle zehren wenn mal nix geht, wir nicht können weil wir am arm der welt sind, verletzt oder krank zuhause sitzen oder einfach mal sommer ist und keine trutte weit und breit.

was ich wirklich nicht verstehe ist, warum du @holzwurm dich überhaupt in diesem bereich des forums rumtreibst wo dir präsentationen aktueller fänge so zuwider sind!?
ist aber auch eigentlich nicht weiter wichtig. euch allen vielen dank!
weiterangeln


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo K-bay,
> 
> dickes Petri Heil auch von mir!#6
> 
> Gibt schöne Fische in "unserem" Revier, stimmts!:q
> 
> Ich hatte übrigends vor Dir bis 15.00 Uhr dort geangelt und nicht einen Zupfer gehabt!#d
> 
> Hatten die beiden älteren Herren noch was?;+
> Die kamen gegen 13.00 Uhr, als ich schon drei Stunden hinter mir hatte!
> 
> Nach diesem Fang, wird man sich dort bestimmt demnächst mal übern Weg laufen!?:q
> 
> Gruß Heiko



von dir hatten die beiden noch erzählt ..  hat nicht grade mut gemacht aber observer hatte ja nach 10 minuten gleich die erste . einer der beiden brüder zog gleich nach hause, der andere hat noch mit uns bis zur dämmerung weiter gemacht. allerdings ohne erfolg. bei observer hats noch einmal mit ner kleinen geklappt, ne größere ist ihm leider ausgestiegen.

zum "schnell mal gucken" kommen, ist es leider etwas zu weit. allerdings wunderschön bei euch )


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

es geht mir gar nicht um s posten der fotos oder fänge 
( wie gesagt hammer fisch und geiles foto ,da will ich dir ja gar nicht in die beine treten ,wenns passiert ist sorry )
sondern eher um s posten von mefoland der gleich pipi in den augen hatte das jemand von DER GEHEIM stelle wind bekommt ,das ist es was ich meiner meinung echt schenken kann.
du hattest ja auch nicht s geschrieben wo,wie usw 
aber gleich : aber pssst posten das ist lächerlich.

tschöööö mit Ö 

( immer machen lassen )


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



holzwurm schrieb:


> es geht mir gar nicht um s posten der fotos oder fänge
> ( wie gesagt hammer fisch und geiles foto ,da will ich dir ja gar nicht in die beine treten ,wenns passiert ist sorry )
> sondern eher um s posten von mefoland der gleich pipi in den augen hatte das jemand von DER GEHEIM stelle wind bekommt ,das ist es was ich meiner meinung echt schenken kann.
> du hattest ja auch nicht s geschrieben wo,wie usw
> aber gleich : aber pssst posten das ist lächerlich.
> 
> tschöööö mit Ö
> 
> ( immer machen lassen )


Ist da etwa wieder Einer ein bisschen neidisch?
Du Rucksack kennst doch die Stelle nicht!
Wenn ja, dann würdest Du wissen das da sehr wenig Platz ist.
Und viele Angler sind sofort zur Stelle wenn die von einer guten Forelle hören!!!
Wenn man dann selbst nicht mehr an diese Stelle kommt macht das bestimmt niemanden glücklich!!!??? Oder ist das bei Dir anders...#d???
Gruß vom Fischland


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

"geheime geheimstellen" sind immer hart erarbeitet, oder von kollegen vererbt, die gibt man nun einmal nicht einfach weiter!!!
ich bin jetzt im 4.mefo-jahr, und hab noch lange nicht alle tricks raus und wenn man dann eine stelle/technik/köder findet, die funktioniert behält man so etwas doch für sich, oder?


----------



## Andy 25

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri Geil nochmal! Waren schöne Stunden am Wasser. Freitag hol ich mir die von gestern. Ahoi


Jo Black schrieb:


> *Mahlzeit,
> Osterso. Sternstunde auf pinke Fliege, 3 Stunden regelmäßig Bisse, Nachläufer,Fische u. Aussteiger.
> War das geil, zwei Tage später wieder hin, Kollege zwei Stück auf Blinker, weit draußen, auf Fliege nixx .
> Gruss Jo
> *


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

ach ja, denn noch n bildchen von 2 oster-belly-trutten westlich von rostock...


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> wie ich auch geschrieben habe, wurde bei uns im rostocker raum einfach mal wenig bis nichts gefangen in den letzten tagen. genau aus diesem grund hab ich mir gedanken um gründe gemacht und bin zu dem schluss gekommen, dass nord-östlich von uns was gehen müsste. eine region habe ich also sehr wohl genannt. dass fischlandmefo nicht möchte, dass ich seinen home-spot beim namen nenne, kann ich sehr wohl verstehen.
> 
> die frage nach dem warum ist ganz einfach zu klären:
> 1. bin ich natürlich stolz über den fang und freue mich zugegebener maßen auch über die glückwünsche hier im board. viel mehr als ein bisschen ego-politur habe ich allerdings von dem fleisch (rauch, beiz, back ....) =)
> 2. geht es mir auch darum euch allen zu zeigen, dass es fisch gibt. z.b. der eine boardie dem es mittlerweile unter den fingern brennt 1000km zu fahren nur um einen hauch einer chance auf so einen fisch zu haben. ganz ehrlich, eine solche motivations-fähigkeit zum patent und du bist millionär!
> 3. sind es fotos und berichte von denen wir alle zehren wenn mal nix geht, wir nicht können weil wir am arm der welt sind, verletzt oder krank zuhause sitzen oder einfach mal sommer ist und keine trutte weit und breit.
> 
> was ich wirklich nicht verstehe ist, warum du @holzwurm dich überhaupt in diesem bereich des forums rumtreibst wo dir präsentationen aktueller fänge so zuwider sind!?
> ist aber auch eigentlich nicht weiter wichtig. euch allen vielen dank!
> weiterangeln




|good:

Jedem das Seine. #6

Ein Glück hatte der Fisch das Mindestmaß "gerade so" überschritten. :q

Ach ehe ich´s vergesse.

Natürlich auch von mir gerne ein dickes   *P E T R I --- H E I L*   zu dem tollen Fisch und natürlich auch zu deinen BB-Mefos westlich von HRO! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Küstensack

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Gestern Lü.B.
Ergebnis : saubere Null
Viel Fisch kann nicht an der Kannte sein...
Sehr komisches Jahr....in der Lü.B.
Tl euch


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> wie ich auch geschrieben habe, wurde bei uns im rostocker raum einfach mal wenig bis nichts gefangen in den letzten tagen. genau aus diesem grund hab ich mir gedanken um gründe gemacht und bin zu dem schluss gekommen, dass nord-östlich von uns was gehen müsste. eine region habe ich also sehr wohl genannt. dass fischlandmefo nicht möchte, dass ich seinen home-spot beim namen nenne, kann ich sehr wohl verstehen.
> 
> die frage nach dem warum ist ganz einfach zu klären:
> 1. bin ich natürlich stolz über den fang und freue mich zugegebener maßen auch über die glückwünsche hier im board. viel mehr als ein bisschen ego-politur habe ich allerdings von dem fleisch (rauch, beiz, back ....) =)
> 2. geht es mir auch darum euch allen zu zeigen, dass es fisch gibt. z.b. der eine boardie dem es mittlerweile unter den fingern brennt 1000km zu fahren nur um einen hauch einer chance auf so einen fisch zu haben. ganz ehrlich, eine solche motivations-fähigkeit zum patent und du bist millionär!
> 3. sind es fotos und berichte von denen wir alle zehren wenn mal nix geht, wir nicht können weil wir am arm der welt sind, verletzt oder krank zuhause sitzen oder einfach mal sommer ist und keine trutte weit und breit.
> 
> was ich wirklich nicht verstehe ist, warum du @holzwurm dich überhaupt in diesem bereich des forums rumtreibst wo dir präsentationen aktueller fänge so zuwider sind!?
> ist aber auch eigentlich nicht weiter wichtig. euch allen vielen dank!
> weiterangeln


 
|good:



k-bay schrieb:


> von dir hatten die beiden noch erzählt ..  hat nicht grade mut gemacht aber observer hatte ja nach 10 minuten gleich die erste . einer der beiden brüder zog gleich nach hause, der andere hat noch mit uns bis zur dämmerung weiter gemacht. allerdings ohne erfolg. bei observer hats noch einmal mit ner kleinen geklappt, ne größere ist ihm leider ausgestiegen.
> 
> zum "schnell mal gucken" kommen, ist es leider etwas zu weit. allerdings wunderschön bei euch )


 
In den letzten Tagen läuft es dort wegen der sehr kalten Nächte, erst später am Tag!:m Das Uferwasser ist früh zu sehr ausgekühlt!
Ich werde heute Abend dort auch nochmal mein Glück versuchen!:q
Schönen Gruß an Tom (observer), wir kennen uns ja vom Angeln in Stralsund und dickes Petri zu seinem Oster-Silber!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Im Jahr( 2010) wurden in Mecklenburg Vorpommern Meerforellen mit  Datenlogger ausgesetzt, um das Wanderverhalten der Meerforellen aufzuzeichnen. Befestigt(angebracht)sind  diese Datenlogger hinter der Rückenflosse. Sie sind fingerdick und ca.30mm gross.
> Wer  einen solchen Fisch fängt sollte denn Datenlogger an folgende Adresse schicken: 50 € Belohnung werden gezahlt
> 
> 
> Fisch und Umwelt MV
> Fischerweg 408
> 18069 Rostock



Ich schätze mal du meinst das hier.... http://www.fliegenfischen.de/news/detail.php?class=6&objectID=1769#


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal du meinst das hier.... http://www.fliegenfischen.de/news/detail.php?class=6&objectID=1769#




#6Ja richtig


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



observer schrieb:


> "geheime geheimstellen" sind immer hart erarbeitet, oder von kollegen vererbt, die gibt man nun einmal nicht einfach weiter!!!
> ich bin jetzt im 4.mefo-jahr, und hab noch lange nicht alle tricks raus und wenn man dann eine stelle/technik/köder findet, die funktioniert behält man so etwas doch für sich, oder?


 

Das sehe ich ganz genau so, 
dickes Petri zu deinen Süssen, 
reingehauen....


----------



## Shez

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz genau so,
> dickes Petri zu deinen Süssen,
> reingehauen....



Ich sehe das auch so! 
Ich schreibe hier mittlerweile sehr wenig aus verschiedenen Gründen, trotzdem finde ich es immer wieder schoin wenn jemand einfach mal dieses Forum durch sehr lesenswerte Beiträge bereichert und letztlich erkennen lässt das er ein waschechter "FISCHERJUNG" ist. Kompliment an Mefohunter!

Gruß Shez (Fischerjung aus Leidenschaft)#h


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

so heute greif ich wieder an und diesmal bleibe ich auf deutscher seite und fahre mal nicht nach DK.

Bericht Folgt wenn ich zurück bin. 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

So, am Dienstag und Mittwoch wird die Gegend zwischen Rostock und Kühlungsborn unsicher gemacht. Bericht wird dann hier zu lesen sein. Und wer jetzt voller Erwartung sitzt und an den Fingernägeln knappert, den muss ich wohl enttäuschen. Viel wird nicht passieren. In 8 Jahren habe ich nur 4 Mefos gefangen. Davon eine als Beifang beim Trolling und eine als Beifang beim Horniangeln mit Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen. Und dazu kommen noch gut ein Dutzend Aussteiger. Es ist zeit diese Bilanz aufzubessern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:vik:


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> ....Viel wird nicht passieren. ....
> :vik:



Recht so! 
Es ist eine durchaus sinnvolle Methode Enttäuschung zu vermeiden indem man die Erwartung gegen null schraubt. 
Da ist die Freude dann um so größer, wenn doch mal was hängen bleibt.
Viel Glück Silvio!


----------



## Darsser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hallo Alle Mefofischer
Interresanter Download (PDF) " Dänische Meerforellen und Lakse". 
Herrausgegeben vom Danmarks Sportfiskerforbund für
deutsche Mefo und Laksfischer. Ich sage "Dank" zum Danmarks
Sportfiskerforbund.

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/sites/default/files/Laksehaefte_DE.pdf

MfG Darsser


----------



## SV75

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

supper Link :vik:
Danke #6

Gruss
steffen


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

geiler link .... 

heute unterwegs gewesen ausser 2 mal untermaßig keinen nennentswerten kontakt... 

gruß von der küste 

Petri all den fängern ....


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hallo leute
Ich war heut los um die Mefos in Boltenhagen zu ärgern allerdings  gestaltete sich dies sehr schwer. Zunächst hat der fischer seine Netzfahnen keine 70m vom Strand weg gestellt:r... also musste ich(gezwungener Maßen)  nach links  ausweichen. Hier blieb der Erfolg am Nachmittag aber leider aus, auch  die anderen Angler bis auf einen (der eine hatte) fingen nix. Allerdings sind die  Trutten beim Sonenuntergang regelrecht wild geworden, überall sprangen  und stiegen die mefos, allerding ignorierten sie meine Blinker komplett#q  .Lediglich ein Dorsch ließ sich überlisten. kurz danach musste ich (leider) schon wieder los:c.Ich bin mir sicher das die anderen angler noch gefangen haben. 
Petri an alle Fänger..
Gruss Tim


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moin, gestern mit dem belly in der ecke westlich von rostock unterwegs gewesen-10.30-17.15uhr gegen wind, wellen, strom und regenschauer gekämpft(aprilwetter über und unter wasser|uhoh
hat sich nicht gelohnt, es gab 4 fische- 2grönis, und und und oh nein, 2 hornis... dazu noch n horni nachläufer und 2 bisse, die sich nicht nach mefo anfühlten...


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Tom, Tom, Tom, es gibt Dinge auf diesem Planeten die man lieber für sich behält. Dazu gehören definitiv die ersten Hornis...:r

Das du dich immer in der Woche westlich von HRO rumtreiben musst - so wird das nie was mit uns....

Dropsdem Petri heil!!!


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Grüsse von der Insel Rügen,
nach einigen maßigen Fischen der letzten Wochen, hat sich am heutigen Morgen eine 70ger mit 4,8KG an meinem Blinker vergangen.
Es ist immer wieder ein absoluter Kick, einen so tollen Fisch zu haken.
Bild ist im Album, allen, die wie ich morgen wieder losgehen- viel Petri.
L.G. Stephan


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Timsfishing schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> Ich war heut los um die Mefos in Boltenhagen zu ärgern allerdings  gestaltete sich dies sehr schwer. Zunächst hat der fischer seine Netzfahnen keine 70m vom Strand weg gestellt:r... also musste ich(gezwungener Maßen)  nach links  ausweichen. Hier blieb der Erfolg am Nachmittag aber leider aus, auch  die anderen Angler bis auf einen (der eine hatte) fingen nix. Allerdings sind die  Trutten beim Sonenuntergang regelrecht wild geworden, überall sprangen  und stiegen die mefos, allerding ignorierten sie meine Blinker komplett#q  .Lediglich ein Dorsch ließ sich überlisten. kurz danach musste ich (leider) schon wieder los:c.Ich bin mir sicher das die anderen angler noch gefangen haben.
> Petri an alle Fänger..
> Gruss Tim



Hast Du Sbirolino & Fliege ausprobiert? Lohnt sich


----------



## Grxzlx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



observer schrieb:


> moin, gestern mit dem belly in der ecke westlich von rostock unterwegs gewesen-10.30-17.15uhr gegen wind, wellen, strom und regenschauer gekämpft(aprilwetter über und unter wasser|uhoh
> hat sich nicht gelohnt, es gab 4 fische- 2grönis, und und und oh nein, 2 hornis... dazu noch n horni nachläufer und 2 bisse, die sich nicht nach mefo anfühlten...




Hi, kannst du mir sagen wie dieser Köder sich nennt mit dem du auf dem Bildern die Hornhechte gefangen hast?

Wie führt man diesen?Langsam, schnell, twitschen etc.?
Hast du alle Fische mit dem überlistet?
Ich frage deshalb weil ich  im Mai Juni auf Hornchechte angeln möchte am Brouversdamm in Holland.

Gruß
Krystian


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Hi, kannst du mir sagen wie dieser Köder sich nennt mit dem du auf dem Bildern die Hornhechte gefangen hast?
> 
> Wie führt man diesen?Langsam, schnell, twitschen etc.?
> Hast du alle Fische mit dem überlistet?
> Ich frage deshalb weil ich  im Mai Juni auf Hornchechte angeln möchte am Brouversdamm in Holland.
> 
> Gruß
> Krystian



Schaust Du hier: http://www.germantackle.de/Hansen-Stripper


----------



## Grxzlx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Danke

...wird er nur zügig gekurbel bzw. eingeholt? das ist ein oberflächenköder ja?


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

hi Gryzli
auf Hornhecht lieber schneller einkurbeln ... der Stripper hat genug Eigenaktion - da brauchst nur ab und an mal nen Spinnstopp einlegen.
Und nein es ist kein Oberflächenköder, sondern ein ganz normaler Blinker, der ne gute Aktion hat. Jeder andere silberne Blinker geht auch.
Und es gibt massenhaft gute Ratschläge zum Thema Hornhechte in diesem und anderen Foren.
Und ja, allzu oft sind die Hornis schneller am Haken als die Trutten - .... 
 TL Lenker


----------



## Hannes94

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Moin
Gestern war ich mit 'nem Kollegen und meiner Freundin kurz in Elmenhorst unterwegs. Trotz traumhaften Wetter wollten die Forellen nicht so wie wir es wollten. Zwei zarghafte Bisse und einen schönen Nachläufer von c.a 60cm hatten wir, sonst nichts.
Allerdings war 'ne Menge Kleinfisch unterwegs.

Heute war das selbe spiel bloß in grün.... nur ganz vorsichtige Bisse, ich hoffe das da noch in den nächsten Tagen etwas kommt


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



observer schrieb:


> moin, gestern mit dem belly in der ecke westlich von rostock unterwegs gewesen-10.30-17.15uhr gegen wind, wellen, strom und regenschauer gekämpft(aprilwetter über und unter wasser|uhoh
> hat sich nicht gelohnt, es gab 4 fische- 2grönis, und und und oh nein, 2 hornis... dazu noch n horni nachläufer und 2 bisse, die sich nicht nach mefo anfühlten...




... puh, und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige, der Anfang April einen Schnäbler am Haken hat.

Ist das immer so, dass es Bisse vor der Laichorgie gibt? Ich dachte immer, das läuft nach dem Schemal ersma ankommen und poppen bei voller Rapsblüte und erst dann den einen oder anderen Köder inhalieren ...


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Nach meinem schönem Fisch vom Vortag muss ich jetzt auch eine Null melden.
Es ist saukalt im Wasser geworden, hatte einen Fisch an der Oberfläche gesehen, doch das war es dann auch.
Habe Urlaub und hoffe noch von ein paar Fischen zu berichten.

Grüsse von Deutschlands schönster Insel.

Stephan


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

letztes jahr hatte ich den ersten am 28.04-und den letzten am 03.11.
was bei denen normal ist, keine ahnung|kopfkrat


----------



## Grxzlx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Lenkers schrieb:


> hi Gryzli
> auf Hornhecht lieber schneller einkurbeln ... der Stripper hat genug Eigenaktion - da brauchst nur ab und an mal nen Spinnstopp einlegen.
> Und nein es ist kein Oberflächenköder, sondern ein ganz normaler Blinker, der ne gute Aktion hat. Jeder andere silberne Blinker geht auch.
> Und es gibt massenhaft gute Ratschläge zum Thema Hornhechte in diesem und anderen Foren.
> Und ja, allzu oft sind die Hornis schneller am Haken als die Trutten - ....
> TL Lenker




danke#6


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moin, auf horni würde ich den blinker nicht empfehlen, fliegt nicht gut und läuft langsam eingeholt deutlich besser.
die einfachsten und billigsten mefo blinker in silber, oder auch mal grünlich/kupfer reichen völlig aus.
und bloß keine schlaufen nehmen, es gibt ja auch noch andere fische, die auf blinker stehen


----------



## Grxzlx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Also was den nun? 

Also ausser diesem Blinker noch normale schmale Blinker kaufen,ja?
Wenn ja welche denn genau für Wolfsbarsch, Hornhecht vom Ufer aus?

Metalköder: langsam oder schnell geführt ist das egal oder spielt es eine gewichtige Rolle beim einholen der schnur, eventuell twitchen?

Ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung ausser vom Makrelenangeln und Heringe auf Paternoster 

Ich möchte mein Glück am Brouversdamm in Holland probieren.
Was ist z.B. mit angeln mit Wasser Kugel und 1-2 M vorfach mit Fischfetzen wäre das auch auf Hornhecht oder Wolfsbarsch o.k. ?

Fängt man mit diesen genannten Blinker auch Wolfsbarsche oder was wäre da noch empfehlenswert?
Über ganaue Köder Empfehlungen würde ich mich freuen.

Muss nämlich in eine Richtung 300Km fahren.

Wäre Anfang oder Mite Mai o.k. für diese beiden Fischarten vom Ufer aus?
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Moin,

also Hornis fangen ist wirklich total simple.Es ist schwieriger keinen zu bekommen.Mache dir um die Köderwahl mal nicht soviele Gedanken.Kaufe dir einfach Blinker die weit fliegen Snaps,Hansen Fight,Hansen Flash etc..Oder Fische mit Sbiro und Heringsfetzen das läuft meist noch besser und du hast weniger Aussteiger.Und über das Temp mache dir auch nicht soviele Gedanken kurbel einfach gleichmäßig ein lieber zu schnell als zu langsam das ist echt keine Wissenschaft sind Hornis am Platz wirst du schon welche bekommen wenn sie in Beißlaune sind egal womit.

Anfang Mai mitte Mai passt schon für Hornis eigentlich echt schwer an ihnen vorbei zu angeln zumindest hier bei uns an der Küste.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Moin Krystian  |wavey:

Einen Teil der Antwort hast Du dir ja schon selbst gegeben :m
Für's Hornhechtangeln ist der Blinker nicht so wichtig. Die schießen so ziemlich hinter allem her was sich bewegt. Von daher nicht viel anders, als Du es schon vom Herings - und Makrelenangeln kennst !
Man kann diese Schnüre nehmen. Nachteil ist - wie bereits beschrieben - das nur die Hornies und nichst anderes dran hängen bleiben und die Hornies sich bei langsam geführtem Blinker darin ganz bös vertüdeln können. Ein Stück Mono hinter dem Blinker und ein kleiner Drilling oder Einzelhaken tuns auch 

Zum Wolfsbarschangeln, falls Du es noch nicht gesehen hast, findesz Du auch hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58480&highlight=Wolfsbarsch und hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225357&highlight=alte+s%E4cke+wolfsbarsch viel zu lesen.


----------



## Grxzlx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hej danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten, ich werde dann mal mein Glück soweit es dann Zeitlich passt probieren

Gruß
Krystian


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ein Stück Mono hinter dem Blinker und ein kleiner Drilling oder Einzelhaken tuns auch...



Der wichtigste Tipp bisher ! 
Das Stück Schnur senkt die Fehlbissrate um ein vielfaches !

Bilder hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2904141&postcount=7

und hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2549307&postcount=25


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

SO nun ist langsam gut mit den Grüngrätigen! Guckt mal wo wir hier sind|kopfkrat. Mir läuft ein kalter Schauer nach dem anderen den Rücken runter....Nix Grün - wir wollen Silber sehen!!!!:vik:


----------



## rappalamefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> SO nun ist langsam gut mit den Grüngrätigen! Guckt mal wo wir hier sind|kopfkrat. Mir läuft ein kalter Schauer nach dem anderen den Rücken runter....Nix Grün - wir wollen Silber sehen!!!!:vik:


 Recht hat er#6


----------



## skunze

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Sierksdorf Ostsee:

Letzte Woche 2 kleine Mefo´s, wenn überhaupt gerado so knapp massig...
Habt Ihr dieses jahr in der Gegend schon grössere Exemplare gefangen?

Tipps für die Region, wo zur Zeit was geht? Will die Tage wieder mit dem Kajak raus.

VG und Petri!
Stefan


----------



## skunze

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



rappalamefo schrieb:


> Recht hat er#6


So ist es!


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hier nun mein erster Versuch ein Bildchen auch in einen Beitrag zu bekommen


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> Hier nun mein erster Versuch ein Bildchen auch in einen Beitrag zu bekommen


 
Hut ab und dickes Petri........und dann gleich "sowas" zeigen #6


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Gestern Abend Wismarer Bucht, Wind N 3-4, Wasser klar.
Bei mir wie immer #q, also nix. Na ja einen untermaßigen Nachläufer bis kurz vor die Füße. Da stand die Silberne so 2-3 Sekunden und war etwas verdutzt, daß der "Fisch" nach oben geschwommen ist :q
Ein Freund hat dann noch 2 schöne und dicke 50´er verhaften können.


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

war gestern klein waabs, eckernförde unterwegs...von 18-20.30 Uhr ging nichts...hatte direkt nach 10 Würfen einen nachläufer aber war auch nur ne untermaßige ;(


----------



## MWK

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@seatrout: das Geilste an deinem Bild ist der Schatten - dickes Petri!


----------



## Ines

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Watt'n Dickfisch! #6


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

so,bin wieder da.nach kurzem graupelschauer gings rund um flensburg los.nach dem drittem wurf hing ne kleine 35er mefo am haken,die sofort wieder schwimmen durfte.ein paar meter weiter gegangen und ne 47er verhaftet,die auch wieder schwimmen durfte.aber diesmal mit foto  .hatte noch ein paar anfasser und nachläufer.vielleicht gehts heute späten nachmittag nochmal ne runde los....bis später


----------



## skunze

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> Hier nun mein erster Versuch ein Bildchen auch in einen Beitrag zu bekommen



sauberes teil! glückwunsch!


----------



## silver68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Moin!
Welcher Flensburger Truttenfreund kann mir mal sagen was auf Als im Moment so läuft?
Ab Donnerstag wird die Insel für 6 Tage unsicher gemacht!!!


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moin leute
ich war heut zwischen 15 und 18uhr in der brooker ecke unterwegs, von den mefos fehlte jede spur aber immerhin hat konnte ich dann noch meinen ersten horni des jahres fangen, das wars dann aber auch keien bisse oder anfasser mehr 
ich hoffe bei euch liefs besser 
gruß tim


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Ich war Sonntag Abend nochmal kurz für zwei Stunden bei uns vor Zingst an der Küste! Dabei konnte ich eine  Meerforelle von genau 50cm verhaften!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri Heiko!
Das sieht doch mal wieder gut aus#6!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## bgolli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@heiko: schönes Foto - bin an dem langen 1. Mai Wochenende wieder bei Euch! Vielleicht können wir ja mal losziehen mit ner Belly- u. Kayak-Flotte ;-)
Können ja mal rumhören wer Zeit hat...

@olaf: Petri Du Flensburger ... Und wo ist jetzt das Foto? 

Björn


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Gestern abend in Heiligendamm einen Anfasser. Dafür kamen neugierige Heringe hinterher. Um 19:00Uhr hat mir dann der Fischer seine Netze direkt vor die nase gesetzt!|gr:


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Petri Heiko!
> Das sieht doch mal wieder gut aus#6!!
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 
Hallo Jan, ich habe mir dabei aber leider auch noch was anderes eingefangen:q ... liege seit Sonntag Nacht mit Fieber im Bett und bin selbst heute noch nicht richtig auf den Beinen. #d
Wäre sonst heute morgen mit Tom (observer) los, mußte aber leider absagen!
Ich denke, die Woche werde ich mich wohl noch zurückhalten müßen, um richtig auszukurieren! 



bgolli schrieb:


> @heiko: schönes Foto - bin an dem langen 1. Mai Wochenende wieder bei Euch! Vielleicht können wir ja mal losziehen mit ner Belly- u. Kayak-Flotte ;-)
> Können ja mal rumhören wer Zeit hat...


Hallo Björn, sehr gerne!#6 Bis dahin werde ich ja wohl wieder fit sein!:q

@wathose1980: Olaf, Petri zum Flenssilber!#6
Ich melde mich die Tage mal telefonisch bei Dir!:m

Petri Heil an alle!#h

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Wann: Fr.13.04.12-Di.17.04.12
Wo:Mecklenburger-Bucht
Womit:der altbewährte Snaps
Was:1x48cm,1x56cm,1x63cm,2x untermassig released
       hier noch keine Spur oder Anzeichen von Alu-Latten

Nächstes We gehts weiter|wavey:


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Ich war Sonntag Abend nochmal kurz für zwei Stunden bei uns vor Zingst an der Küste! Dabei konnte ich eine  Meerforelle von genau 50cm verhaften!
> 
> Gruß Heiko



petri heiko.
dann komm mal schnell wieder auf die beine und somit ins wasser


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Mensch Heiko....
Warst Du wieder ohne Wathose los? Bei den Wassertemperaturen?;+.....Nein Quatsch!!!
Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung#6!
Ich will morgen irendwas schönes machen, was mit Mefo angeln oder so:q:q:q.
Ich sag Dir bescheid ob ich was rausgezogen habe!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



MWK schrieb:


> @seatrout: das Geilste an deinem Bild ist der Schatten - dickes Petri!


 Ha, Ha, stand doch auf der anderen Seite:vik:


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

War gestern los und hatte wieder einen Kracher am Band. Diesen Fisch wollte ich unbedingt und war zu vorsichtig. Ich hatte den Kescher schon unterm Fisch, da springt der nochmal und schlägt mit dem Kopf auf den Kescherrand, der Blinker zischt an meinem Kopf vorbei, reflexartig wie eine Blindschleiche reisse ich den Kescher hoch, ich glaube das Biest hat mir noch zugeblinzelt


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Gestern abend Börgerende: Null Bisse, Null Fische #q


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Wann: 18.04.2012 von 12:30 - 20:45 Uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht, 2 Spots
Wetter: erst bedeckt mit 3-4 bf aus SSO, dann heiter mit 3 bf aus SSO
Wasser: 7°C, 1. Spot glas klar, 2. Spot leicht getrübt
Köder: Snap 25 gr. grün-weis; Gladsax Wobbler grün-gelb;
Fisch: keine 
Sonstiges: Leoder nur eine Mefo buckeln gesehen, keine 10 m vor mir. Drei verschiedene Köder schnell hintereinander probiert, ohne Erfolg. Andere Angler ging es genauso.
Dafür gab es einen schönen Sonnenuntergang.

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> War gestern los und hatte wieder einen Kracher am Band. Diesen Fisch wollte ich unbedingt und war zu vorsichtig. Ich hatte den Kescher schon unterm Fisch, da springt der nochmal und schlägt mit dem Kopf auf den Kescherrand, der Blinker zischt an meinem Kopf vorbei, reflexartig wie eine Blindschleiche reisse ich den Kescher hoch, ich glaube das Biest hat mir noch zugeblinzelt


So ein Mist.
Immer wenn man denkt, hoffentlich hält alles, greifen die großen in die Trickkiste.Nicht ärgern.
Die nächste hält!#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Wann: 18.04.2012 von 12:30 - 20:45 Uhr
> Wo: Wismarer Bucht, 2 Spots
> Wetter: erst bedeckt mit 3-4 bf aus SSO, dann heiter mit 3 bf aus SSO
> Wasser: 7°C, 1. Spot glas klar, 2. Spot leicht getrübt
> Köder: Snap 25 gr. grün-weis; Gladsax Wobbler grün-gelb;
> Fisch: keine
> Sonstiges: Leoder nur eine Mefo buckeln gesehen, keine 10 m vor mir. Drei verschiedene Köder schnell hintereinander probiert, ohne Erfolg. Andere Angler ging es genauso.
> Dafür gab es einen schönen Sonnenuntergang.
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf #h



Respekt Rolf das Du auch postest wenn mal nix geht.........muss auch mal geschrieben werden#6


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Der Ostwind sieht ungefährlich aus, aber die Ostsee rauscht.
Gestern war es unmöglich zu angeln, heute am Morgen versucht, dass macht kein Spass. Immer ein Auge auf die Wellen, habe einige Male geduscht, gute Köderführung unmöglich, kein Fisch.


----------



## Nordjockel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Gester LB, angeln aufgrund der Wellen nur vom Ufer aus möglich.
Ständig Kraut an der Leine und der Snaps 25g surfte immer auf der Welle beim einholen. Hat keinen Spass gemacht.
Keine Flosse gesehen.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Respekt Rolf das Du auch postest wenn mal nix geht.........muss auch mal geschrieben werden#6



Moin, moin, #h

so ist es. Und scheinbar erging es ja nicht nur mir so. |rolleyes
Hey, der Fisch sollte immer noch das "Sahnehäupchen" , das "i-Tüpfelchen" auf die tollste Fischwaid der Welt sein!  :m
Leider komme ich erst nächste Woche wieder zum angeln. 
Mal sehen, wie´s dann läuft. |rolleyes  Bin da guter Dinge. |supergri :m

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Auch am heutigen Tage war vernünftiges Angeln nicht möglich.
Habe erst die Lage beschaut und mich erst gar nicht angeplünnt.
Auch jetzt ist im Garten fast kein Wind zu spüren, aber man hört noch die Ostsee. Zudem kommt jetzt noch Seedunst auf.
Leider zwei Tage weg von der besten Mefo-Zeit.

L.G. von der Insel
Stephan


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> Auch am heutigen Tage war vernünftiges Angeln nicht möglich.
> Habe erst die Lage beschaut und mich erst gar nicht angeplünnt.
> Auch jetzt ist im Garten fast kein Wind zu spüren, aber man hört noch die Ostsee. Zudem kommt jetzt noch Seedunst auf.
> Leider zwei Tage weg von der besten Mefo-Zeit.
> 
> L.G. von der Insel
> Stephan


Versuche es doch mal im Norden oder auf der Ostseite!|wavey:
Bin zwar nicht von Rügen aber ich kenne mich da gut aus.
Ich war gestern da, und konnte an mehreren Stellen sehr gut angeln!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hast Du natürlich recht,
habe mein Revier unmittelbar vor der Haustür und bin wohl etwas verwöhnt.
Sollte kein Unmut sein, war dafür den ganzen Tag im Garten am wirken.
Danke trotzdem für Deinen Tipp.
Morgen kommen Forumsmitglieder auf die Insel, da werden wir flexibler sein müssen.
Gehst Du in den Angelshop in Wustrow? Ist ein Kunde von mir.

L.G. Stephan


----------



## Wakkabound

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Was geht denn nun auf Rügen so...?
Ist es mittlerweile ´n bischen besser geworden?

komme von Dresden und war zwei mal oben die letzten Wochen, viel Zeit und Geld investiert - nix... #q  

von daher....
Danke an Holzwurm für seine Tipps hinsichtlich potentieller Fangplätze - sind wirklich schöne Stellen. Leider noch kein Fisch..
Im Übrigen teile ich seine Auffassung, dass neben den Fängen ruhig auch mal Köder und Fangplatz gepostet werden dürfen. Gerade für Leute, die wie ich, von weiter her kommen, wären solche Infos doch mal hilfreich.
Ich kann aber auch verstehen, dass man nicht möchte, dass die "guten Stellen" dann regelmäßig überfrequentiert sind, wobei dies dann doch eher die Anrainer, als die weit Gereisten sein dürften.

Schwierig....


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Wann:   Heute von 16uhr bis 21uhr
Wo:    Mecklenburger Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt,vereinzelt sonnig,später leichter Schauer 
           und von leichtem südwind bis
           leicht stürmischer südwind,,war alles dabei.
Wasser:7°C, glasklar
Köder:  Hansen Fight blau silber 18g.
Fisch:  bis 18uhr lief garnichts,,dann kamen die              magischen Momente,,,18.15uhr eine gute verloren, 19uhr mein Bruder Kontakt...und auch wieder ausgeschlitzt...
ca.20.20uhr 4 Nachläufer in 10minuten allein bei mir,,bei meinem bruder waren´s noch 2 Bisse,,aber keine wollt hängen bleiben|rolleyes
dann war der Spuk vorbei und nix zuppelte mehr...
War trotzdem nen guter Angeltag mit unglaublichen Wetterumschwüngen..
Auf ein Neues:vik:


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

*I´m Back* from Mön

Ist Mön schön ?....Mön ist schön.

Zu viert waren wir eine Woche auf Mön,ich mache es mal kurz (detailierten Bericht gibt es auf LMF).Es war verdammt geil eine Woche hart zu fischen,jeden Tag 8-10 Stunden im Wasser.Bei Welle,Sturm,Regen und Sonne,Entendeich...vom Wettergott haben wir alles bekommen...nur fehlte irgendwie der Fisch....wir sind kreuz und quer über die Insel gedüst,doch es war nicht wirklich viel Fisch da.Die Natur war/ist einfach noch nicht so weit auf Mön,an einigen Stellen hatte das Wasser gerade mal vier Grad.Man mußte verdammt lange nach den Trutten suchen.Ein paar haben wir gefunden.Einen guten Heringsfresser konnte ich verhaften,ein Traumfisch ist mir nach ein paar Minuten ausgestiegen....im klaren Wasser wälzte er sich und zeigte sich seitlich in ganzer Pracht vor mir,bevor er er seinen Kopf aus dem Wasser hob und sich einmal heftig schüttelte....Zeitlupe...ich sah wie sich mein Blinker löste und auf mich zu flog,die Schnur erschlaffte...mein Körper auch,ich verlor komplett die körperspannung,mein Hirn knackte...ERROR....der Fisch verschwand...mit ihm kurz der Sinn des Seins.Doch ich werde wieder kommen und ihn mir holen...dann sendet mein Hirn LOVE.
Hier ein paar Impressionen zu der atemberaubenden Kulisse von Mön......




















500 Stufen zum Glück...zum absoluten Traumstrand...runter ist kein Problem,doch wieder rauf....meine Lunge war am Anschlag.



Was für eine geile Kulisse













...wir fühlten uns frei wie die Berziegen,doch uns fehlte die Leichtigkeit....




...ein paar Heringe gabe es auch noch zur Abwechslung....




Hätte ich keine Zeugen,würde ich es selbst kaum glauben....
war in einem Fjord,nicht an der offenen Küste....dennoch schräg....




Mein Highlight der Woche...geiler Heringsfresser





sowas sieht man nur auf Mön,geiles Gefährt....hat uns schön die Vorfahrt genaommen (gesehen bei der Abfahrt)




Ich komme wieder...keine Frage

Mön ist nice :q

Thanx to teilzeit,hardihard,kopyto-relax


----------



## Dr.Hook75

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Der Trip den ich verpasst habe #d. Aber schön, dass es euch gefallen hat. Klasse Bilder (die Blanke und die Steilküste sind der Hammer) und ein guter erster Eindruck von der Sache.
#6


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

@ Drillinger
Der beste Beitrag seit langem. Hab mir den Text zwar nicht durchgelesen, aber das muss man auch nicht, denn die Bilder sagen schon genug. Ich bin nämlich eher der Freund von Bildern als von zu langen Texten. Mach weiter so. #6


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

So war heut mit erik anner küste. 
leider kein fisch, weder bei uns noch bei anderen. naja, nächste woche auf ein neues.

Mön is super. netter bericht und schöne fotos.


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Moin!
Ich war gestern bei feinstem Aprilwetter in Ostholstein und auf Fehmarn unterwegs. War ein herrlicher Angeltag!

*Wann:* 11.00-16.00/ 17.00-22.00
*Wo:* Sierksdorf/ Staberhuk
*Womit:* braune Fyggi, Magnus, verschiedene Wooly Bugger an 8er Rute, slow intermedia WF
*Wetter:* sonnig, Platzregen, sonnig, wechselnder Wind, Hagel
*Wasser:* klar, leichte Welle/ klar, ordentliche Welle, Hammerströmung
*Fänge:* eine untermassige Mefo (auf braune Fyggi in Sierksdorf), sechs Dorsche um 35 cm (Abends am Staberhuk auf schwarz-orangen Bugger), alle schwimmen wieder.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Samstag 21.04.12 Mecklenburger Bucht nach einigen überstandenen Regenschauern und Wind aus Süd begann mein Angeltag um 14 Uhr und endete gegen 19 Uhr.Das Wetter wurde zum Abend hin besser aber der Wind flaute bis zur absoluten Windstille ab, sodass ich beschloss denn Tripp aus meiner Sicht abzubrechen.Konnte an diesem Tag keinen Kontakt zum Fisch herstellen oder einen Erfolg verzeichnen.Hornhechte sind für die Watangler noch nicht erreichbar, aber aus Recherchen weiss ich das die ersten Vorläufer vom Boot aus schon zu fangen sind.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> SO nun ist langsam gut mit den Grüngrätigen! Guckt mal wo wir hier sind|kopfkrat. Mir läuft ein kalter Schauer nach dem anderen den Rücken runter....Nix Grün - wir wollen Silber sehen!!!!:vik:



Kannst du haben Ossi.... 
Back from Sveden!!!.... 6 Leute, 1 Woche Südschweden " Fly Only " 46 Fische,und noch mal so viele Bisse und Verluste.
Zwar  keine Fotos weil ich selber nich fotografiert habe,aber ich glaub die Trutten sind alle auf der anderen Seite vom Teich:q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

heute morgen und heute nachgmittag #6
42und 54


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Wer: 2 Onkels und ich
Wo/Wann: Samstag morgen Kembs
Samstag nachmittag Staberhuk
Samstag abend Katharinenhof
Sonntag morgen Katharinenhof
Womit: Blech und Fliege
Was: einige kurze Anfasser aber ist nichts hängengeblieben :-/


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

War heute (oder besser gestern) auch wieder los.

22.04., 17:30-21:30
Mecklenburger Bucht
Wasser glasklar, Wind 2-3 (zeitweise etwas mehr) SW
Wasser zeitweise leicht gekräuselt
Diverse Blinker

Trutten waren nicht, aber ein paar schöne Dorsche (so bei 50 cm). Der erste stieg schon am hellerlichten Tag bei Sonnenschein ca. 17:45 Uhr ein #d 3 mitgenommen, Rest released.

@Martyin84: nicht das das Dorsche waren #c


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> @Martyin84: nicht das das Dorsche waren #c



Nabend,,oder besser Moin
Dorsche gibts bei uns in Wismar leider nicht,,,oder nur sehr weit draußen,,ich konnte den Fisch gut erkennen,,weil es noch recht hell war und das wasser glasklar,,es waren lecker Trutten!
Petri zu deinen Dorschen#6,,find ich allemal besser als Alulatten,,,von denen ich heute das erste mal dieses Jahr zwei Stück dran hatte...
meinste die Mefos ziehen jetzt schon ins tiefe Wasser?
habe noch auf paar wochen Mefojagd gehofft...#t


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hallo Martyin Hast du echt schon 2 Hornis beim Watangeln gefangen.?


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Martyin Hast du echt schon 2 Hornis beim Watangeln gefangen.?



jep das waren hornis, habs gesehen....


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Sehr gut. Wo genau war das? Wohlenberger Wiek? Ich hab die letzten 2 Jahre leider keine angeln können, da ich beruflich im Ausland war.


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Tino schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Wo genau war das? Wohlenberger Wiek? Ich hab die letzten 2 Jahre leider keine angeln können, da ich beruflich im Ausland war.



nee war nicht Wohlenberg, aber da sind die leider auch schon...Ich war 16.04 in Wohlenberg und da hatte einer zwei hornis gefangen


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Besten Dank für die Info


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Tino schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Wo genau war das? Wohlenberger Wiek? Ich hab die letzten 2 Jahre leider keine angeln können, da ich beruflich im Ausland war.



Jap,,David hat recht,Horni ist vereinzelt da,,,wenn dann bekommst ihn jetzt über großen Seegrasfeldern,,wo es recht flach ist. und vielleicht auch noch ne Mefo
z.Bsp: Wohlenberg,Fliemsdorf...
Wenn du viele Hornis fangen willst,,am besten Sbirolino,,2meter Vorfach und Rindfleisch,,oder kleine schmale Heringsfetzen..


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Das "WIE" ist nicht mein Problem. 2 Jahre konnte ich die Latten leider nicht beangeln, da ich beruflich nicht konnte. Jetzt bin ich natürlich total heiß und ungeduldig.


----------



## skunze

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> *I´m Back* from Mön
> 
> 
> Mein Highlight der Woche...geiler Heringsfresser



Toller Beitrag!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Dickes PETRI zu diesem schönen Fisch!


----------



## Ines

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Tolle Mön-Fotos, "Drilli", vor allem ein Super-Fangfoto! #6


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Dönnerschlach,Mr. Drillinger - verdammt schöne Meerforelle hast Du da auf unserer Nachbarinsel gefangen - herzlichen Glückwunsch :m :vik:

Kleine Anmerkung noch - das soll kein Klugscheixxen oder'n Rüffel sein - nur als Info für Dich und die zukünftigen Møn-Urlauber: das Verlassen der festgelegten Wege ist aus gutem Grund verboten. Erspart Euch den Ärger beim nächsten Mal :m


----------



## dermitdem97er

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Guter Bericht Arne.Geile Fotos! Weiter so.Hoffe ja mal das wir beim zandern ähnlich gute Beiträge zu stande bekommen.


----------



## Kopyto-Relax

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> *I´m Back* from Mön
> 
> Ist Mön schön ?....Mön ist schön.
> 
> 
> Thanx to teilzeit,hardihard,kopyto-relax




Man man man was für eine geile Woche auf Mön. Es war ein super Urlaub mit einer noch besseren Truppe. Auch wenn ich nur 2 Fische hatte und nen schönen Aussteiger + 12 Herringe.
Oh Möni du bist Schöni!!!!! 

Arne ich sag dir das nächstemal finden wir die silberbarrn und Herringsfresser schneller und nochmal  knaekogbraek:m:m:m zu deinem tollen Fisch .


IMMER WIEDER GERNE JUNGS!!!!|wavey:


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Tino schrieb:


> Das "WIE" ist nicht mein Problem. 2 Jahre konnte ich die Latten leider nicht beangeln, da ich beruflich nicht konnte. Jetzt bin ich natürlich total heiß und ungeduldig.


 
der raps fängt an zu blühen tino. es geht los.
gruss mathias


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Da fast der gesammte März bei mir mefotechnisch grottenschlecht war habe ich den bisherigen April links liegen gelassen. Doch heute zog es mich doch mal bei recht unbeständigem Wetter an die Küste um mal zu gucken ob das Wasser noch da ist. Leider gab es in vier Stunden nicht eine Flosse zu bewundern. Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt noch ein paar Mal loskomme bevor die Horden der Hornis ihren Einzug an unsere Küsten halten. 

Gruß
Lasse|wavey:


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dönnerschlach,Mr. Drillinger - verdammt schöne Meerforelle hast Du da auf unserer Nachbarinsel gefangen - herzlichen Glückwunsch :m :vik:
> 
> Kleine Anmerkung noch - das soll kein Klugscheixxen oder'n Rüffel sein - nur als Info für Dich und die zukünftigen Møn-Urlauber: das Verlassen der festgelegten Wege ist aus gutem Grund verboten. Erspart Euch den Ärger beim nächsten Mal :m



....wäre da bloß ein Weg gewesen,da war nüscht....leider....beim nächsten Mal tarnen wir uns als Bergziegen :q:m....


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

wann:23.04. 19.30-23.00 uhr
wo:lü.bu.
womit:nur spinnrute
köder:snaps 30gr. silber,gladsax 27gr.orange/gelb
wasser:klar,anfangs ententeich, später leichte welle
fang:1x mefo 46,1x leo 45 und 6x butt(davon 4 zu klein)waren alle!!! außen gekakt und leider eine gut 50ziger mefo nach tollen sprungeinlagen verloren.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Das ist ja mal ein Fang.


----------



## Nordjockel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Richtig schöne Edelfischplatte #r
Petri!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri Heil, respekt zu der Fischplatte:m


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moinsen...war heute mal los,um flensburg..  am ende war es ne 52er und ne 56er mefo.hatte noch etliche bisse,aber die hingen nicht richtig.gefangen auf patte griesen..donnerstag morgens noch mal ne runde und dann 2wochen durcharbeiten...tschüssen und haut was raus


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Moin..hab gestern & heute die neustädter bucht unsicher gemacht..
Gab eine mefo mit 47cm die wieder schwimmt


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> moinsen...war heute mal los,um flensburg..  am ende war es ne 52er und ne 56er mefo.hatte noch etliche bisse,aber die hingen nicht richtig.gefangen auf patte griesen..donnerstag morgens noch mal ne runde und dann 2wochen durcharbeiten...tschüssen und haut was raus


Du Lümmel Du!!! Wenn Du mal wieder hier bist, musst Du mir unbedingt mal Deine "Neue" vorstellen! Wie heisst die nochmal Patte Griesen? Ist sie schick:q#6!!!
Gruß aus Deiner Heimat!|wavey:
Ps.Deine Arbeitszeiten sind aber sehr "Anglerunfreundlich"|uhoh:#t
Petri zu den Mefos.


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> moinsen...war heute mal los,um flensburg..  am ende war es ne 52er und ne 56er mefo.hatte noch etliche bisse,aber die hingen nicht richtig.gefangen auf patte griesen..donnerstag morgens noch mal ne runde und dann 2wochen durcharbeiten...tschüssen und haut was raus


 

Olaf, auch von mir dickes Petri Heil!#6
So erfolgreich wie Du momentan mit der Fliege angelst, wird dann wohl doch mal eine *richtige* Fliegenausrüstung fällig!:m
Jan (fischlandmefo) und ich waren heute Vormittag zusammen los und wir sprachen auch darüber, daß wir sehr gerne mal wieder mit Dir zusammen ans Wasser ziehen würden!:q Petri Heil für morgen früh!#6


Jan hatte heute leider etwas Pech, er hatte mehrere Bisse, konnte aber leider keinen verwandeln ... unter anderem war da ein richtig guter Fisch dabei: Für mehrere Sekunden stand die Rute krumm wie ein Flitzbogen und die schweren, ruhigen Stöße in der Rutenspitze verrieten einen Fisch, der ordentlich Maße hatte ... doch leider stieg er aus! 

Ich hatte heute neben einem kurzen Anfasser zwei Meerforellen landen können: eine von 48cm und eine etwas kleinere, die gleich wieder schwimmen durfte!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Olaf, auch von mir dickes Petri Heil!#6
> So erfolgreich wie Du momentan mit der Fliege angelst, wird dann wohl doch mal eine *richtige* Fliegenausrüstung fällig!:m
> Jan (fischlandmefo) und ich waren heute Vormittag zusammen los und wir sprachen auch darüber, daß wir sehr gerne mal wieder mit Dir zusammen ans Wasser ziehen würden!:q Petri Heil für morgen früh!#6
> 
> 
> Jan hatte heute leider etwas Pech, er hatte mehrere Bisse, konnte aber leider keinen verwandeln ... unter anderem war da ein richtig guter Fisch dabei: Für mehrere Sekunden stand die Rute krumm wie ein Flitzbogen und die schweren, ruhigen Stöße in der Rutenspitze verrieten einen Fisch, der ordentlich Maße hatte ... doch leider stieg er aus!
> 
> Ich hatte heute neben einem kurzen Anfasser zwei Meerforellen landen können: eine von 48cm und eine etwas kleinere, die gleich wieder schwimmen durfte!
> 
> Gruß Heiko



sauber!
bei euch scheint ja noch was zu gehen.(im gegensatz zu hro-ecke)
da werd ich in den nächsten tagen wohl mal wieder auf stipp-visite vorbei kommen =)
Petri zum Silber, lass es dir schmecken!!

um aussteiger die bessere größen versprechen zu vermeiden, hab ich mir angewöhnt ein zweites mal VOLL anzuschlagen. entweder der drilling schlitzt in dem moment aus oder er sitzt ... und zwar solang, bis ich ihn mit der arterien-klemme löse )


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> sauber!
> bei euch scheint ja noch was zu gehen.(im gegensatz zu hro-ecke)
> da werd ich in den nächsten tagen wohl mal wieder auf stipp-visite vorbei kommen =)
> Petri zum Silber, lass es dir schmecken!!
> 
> um aussteiger die bessere größen versprechen zu vermeiden, hab ich mir angewöhnt ein zweites mal VOLL anzuschlagen. entweder der drilling schlitzt in dem moment aus oder er sitzt ... und zwar solang, bis ich ihn mit der arterien-klemme löse )


 
Hallo k-bay,

ich danke Dir!|wavey:
Vieleicht laufen wir uns dann ja dort mal übern Weg?:m

Das Problem war heute, der recht kräftige West-/Seitenwind, der uns jbei jedem Wurf einen ordentlichen Schnurbogen bescherte!
Die große Mefo biß kurz nach dem Einwurf und der Schnurbogen war noch nicht ganz raus, deshalb ging der Anschlag auch nicht richtig durch!#d
Die Mefo hing dann leider auch nicht lange, aber selbst ich, der nur daneben stand, konnte an der Rutenbewegung sehen, was das für ein "Prachtfisch" gewesen sein muß!#6

Gruß,

Heiko


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moinsen an meine heimat.  janni mein freund,werde dir auch meine freundin,patte griesen vorstellen.und wenn ich da bin gehen wir auch mal ne runde fischen..heiko,du und ich  .....bin ja bald wieder da.wenn jemand aus der flensburger gegend mitwill und den dorschen und mefos nachstellen möchte,kann sich jemand per pn melden.ist zwar nen ritt,aber meistens lohnt er sich..... also bis bald


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moin du verrückter, wir waren heute vormittag in deiner alten heimat, super geiler morgen!
bei mir:1.biss- horni, 2.biss- 47er trutte, aber viel zu dünn, dicker nachläufer, einige zupfer, 3.biss- 58er silber, 4.biss-horni, 5.biss-extrem heftig, rute komplett krumm-weg, 6.biss-ca70er trutte vor´m kescher verabschiedet-die hat auch unfair gekämpft...

kollege hatte nen horni- und mefo aussteiger(50+)

hätte ich die noch bekommen, wäre es der perfekte vormittag gewesen, so war es nur ein toller ...|rolleyes

wat´n fisch, man man man


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



observer schrieb:


> moin du verrückter, wir waren heute vormittag in deiner alten heimat, super geiler morgen!
> bei mir:1.biss- horni, 2.biss- 47er trutte, aber viel zu dünn, dicker nachläufer, einige zupfer, 3.biss- 58er silber, 4.biss-horni, 5.biss-extrem heftig, rute komplett krumm-weg, 6.biss-ca70er trutte vor´m kescher verabschiedet-die hat auch unfair gekämpft...
> 
> kollege hatte nen horni- und mefo aussteiger(50+)
> 
> hätte ich die noch bekommen, wäre es der perfekte vormittag gewesen, so war es nur ein toller ...|rolleyes
> 
> wat´n fisch, man man man


 
Hallo Tom,

an dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein kräftiges Petri Heil von mir!#6

Das mit der 70ger ist natürlich schade, vor allem so kurz vorm Kescher ... ist mir dieses Jahr schon zweimal so gegangen, einmal mit 'ner ca. 65er und einer 'ner 50+ ... inzwischen habe ich mir 'nen neuen Kescher gekauft!

Nun sind die Hornis also auch bei uns, gestern wie ich mit Jan los war, hatten wir nicht einen!#c

wathose1980: Olaf, vieleicht klappt es ja nächste woche mit Deinem Frei, dann können wir mal wieder zusammen los!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Wann:   26.04. von 18.30uhr bis 21.20uhr
Wo:      Zierow
Wasser: glasklar 8°C
Wetter: mäßiger Südwestwind
Womit:  Hansen Flash rot/schwarz selbstlackiert:m
Fisch:   1 Trutte 60+  ca.21.10uhr ausgeschlitzt
           30sekunden hammerharter Drill an der                                leichten Spinnrute              
           (Wg. 10-40g) doppelt angeschlagen,war ich mir sicher
           jetzt sitzt der Haken gut,,bereitmachen zum Landen,,
           und in gedanken schon den Räucherofen gefüllt             aber nach heftiger Gegenwehr wurde meine Spiderwire
           code red:m schlaff und es kam leider nur der Blinker
           zurück in meine Hände.. werde wohl mal auf 
           Einzelhaken   
           umsteigen,,bin ja nur am releasen#d


Den erfolgreicheren Anglern,,,ein dickes Petri gewünscht|rolleyes


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

So, war mal wieder eine Woche auf Als und kann berichten, das die Fänge in der Woche dort bescheiden waren. Ich selber hatte auch nur eine kleine Mefo gefangen. Sollte wieder mal nicht sein. #d


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Gestern Abend war ich mit einem Bekannten mal wieder los.
Was ein genialer Abend :l Nur leider keine Trutten #q

Ort: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: etwas bedeckt, SW 3 abnehmend
Wasser: klar
Köder: diverse Blinker

Im hellen ging zunächst nix. Keinen Biß, aber auch noch keine Alulatten. In der Dämmerung kamen dann langsam die Dorsche in Reichweite. Und dann plötzlich kochte das Wasser. Überall Fische an der Oberfläche und am Rauben. Und selbst gesprungen sind die Dorsche #d Man hatte dann wirklich mit jedem Wurf einen Treffer. Letztlich standen die Dorsche 5-10 m vor meinen Füßen.
Ach ja, wer jetzt denkt alles "Kleinfisch" |kopfkrat, Denkste. Alle so um die 50 cm. Gefangen habe ich wohl so 20 (nicht gezählt), 7 durften mit für morgen Mittag.

Auch wenn wir keine Forelle verhaften konnten war es doch ein Superabend 
Für mich war das vorläufig wohl der letzte Ausflug an den Strand :c


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

moin leute 
ich kann den bericht von dirk.steffen nur bestätigen, ich war gestern ebenfalls in der lübecker bucht unterwegs, zwar bissen keine forellen aber dafür die dorsche. die angelei war zeitweise echt fenomenal da man auf jeden wurf einen biss bekam :q. die beisszeit fing so um 8 an und dauerte bis sonnenuntergang danach war plötzlich schluss. erwähnenswert ist noch das ich mit sbiro und fliege deutlich besser fing als mein kollege mit blinker (lag wohl daran das die dorsche nur garnelen gejagt haben). das hat auf jeden fall wiederholungsbedarf darum werde ich es die nächsten tage nochmal versuchen.
petri an alle fänger:vik:
gruss tim


----------



## ole van der see

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

jo...habe auch mit der fliege und dem belly ähnliches erlebt....die dorsche wahren willd auf eine polar magnusen und das bis 23h von den mefos wollte keine beissen obwohl sie vereinzelnt sprangen!
TL
:k


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

heute mit erik los gewesen. leider war angeln kaum möglich. entweder zu hohe welle oder zu viel kraut..oder beides. 
war heute kein guter tag zu fischen. waren mehr im auto als im wasser.


----------



## Mustang450

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

wann :   29.4.12 14:00
wo:       Staberhuk (fehmarn)
Wetter: schätze 4-5  NO, ca. 1m Welle
Fang: nichts, gar nicht erst versucht (wollte ja nicht baden)
Köder: alle arten und Farben von Blech


2. platz 
Fehmarnsund
Wann: 29.4.12 14:30-18:00
Wetter: siehe oben, aber landschutz, Welle ca. 20-40 cm
Fang: nichts, kein Biss gar nichts, auch die Bootsfahrer an der Fahrrinne hatten kaum etwas.

3. Platz
Eitz (Weißenhäuser Strand)
wann:29.4.12 18:30 -21:30
Wetter: schätze 4  ca. 0,75m Welle Brandung genau auf die Nase, viel Kraut
Blech hat nur gesurft- 
Fang: nichts

Ergebnis: Schneidertag

Gruss
Didi


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Heute zwischen den hornis erwischt :vik:



	

		
			
		

		
	
|bigeyes


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hallo Andre,

da sag ich doch mal Petri Heil. Sind die Hornis schon voll in Gange? Gruß an deinen Sohn vom Schokoladenmann.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*



immerfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> 
> da sag ich doch mal Petri Heil. Sind die Hornis schon voll in Gange? Gruß an deinen Sohn vom Schokoladenmann.
> Gruß
> Wolfgang


 Na mein Süssen ja sie sind da und es sind richtige fette unterwegs


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Moin Leute
Ich war heute mal wieder mit zwei Kollegen in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs.
Wann: 17:30-21:30 Uhr
Ergebniss: Kollege hatte ne 52er und ne 68er auf blinker #6.
 Bei mir lief bis auf nen Nachläufer nix. Von den ganzen dorschen fehlte jede spur. Oder sie kamen einfach noch später... naja es war trotzdem n geiler tag
Petri an alle Fänger :m 
Gruss Tim


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Endlich darf ich auch mal ein Foto posten:l.
Ich war am verlängerten Wochenende als Familienchauffeur unterwegs und durfte hin und wieder mal angeln.
Am Samstag morgen also früh raus aus den Federn und ab ins Wasser (super, wenn man direkt aus dem Bett in die Watbüx steigen kann). Zunächst absoluter Ententeich und eine Stunde lang passierte auf einen spöket kula nichts. Als ich vor mir etwas rumspritzen sah, dachte ich mir, dass vielleicht die Hornis da wären und baute einen Gno mit einer zusätzlichen Hornhechtschlaufe an, um wenigstens etwas zum Abendessen zu fangen. Und siehe da nach 5 Würfen ruckte es auch in der Rute und da die Gegenwehr nicht sooo groß war dachte ich wirklich an eine Alulatte. Kurz vorm Kescher wurden meine Augen dann groß: ein schöne Trutte. Nachdem sie im Kescher lag gab und ich feststellte, dass sie maßig ist gab es erst einmal einen Freudenschrei. 
Sie war mit 46 cm zwar kein Riese aber da sie die erste maßige Mefo war, durfte sie mit zum Abendbrot.
Am Sonntag war aufgrund des Sturmes kein Angeln möglich, am Montag war die Dünung zu hoch und dann noch zu viel Msit vom Vortag im Wasser und heute kam der Wind dann leider wieder zurück#q.
Naja was soll`s ich war auch so happy.
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2877/rw2e2hhb_jpg.htm


----------



## Dorschfluesterer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Wann: Montag, 30.04. 6,00 - 9,30 Uhr 
Wo: Heiligenhafen, Steilküste
Wind: Ententeich
Womit: Blech, Boss in 20g
Was: 3 x Silber, 47cm + 51cm + 53 cm:l

Nach 4 Tagen Dauerfischen Anfang April auf Fehmarn und ohne einen einzigen Biss war ich über`s 1. Mai-WE diesmal mit Familie in Heiligenhafen. 
Samstag + Sonntag ne 6-7 aus NO aber Montag sollte es fast Windstill sein. Also früh raus und tatsächlich: kein Wind und Sonnenschein. Zwischen 7,30 Uhr und 9,00 Uhr zeigten sich einige Fische an der Oberfläche. Angeworfen und zack-Biss. Drei konnte ich landen, zwei sind nach kurzem Drill wieder ausgestiegen. 
Abends konnte ein Anderer eine landen und Dienstag hat mir ein schöner Fisch kurz vorm Kescher den Blinker entgegen gespuckt...egal:g


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Petri zur schönen Mefo-Strecke


----------



## PK901

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2012*

Hallo Tomasz,

Danke für die Mithilfe bei meiner Such der verlorenen Angel das war echt ärgerlich - Die Telefonnummer hat sich geändert aber das spielt glaube auch keine Rolle mehr - Schade. 

Angel ist halt Leiden schaft!

Gruß Philipp


----------

